# Brotherhood of the traveling hammer(2-banging 16s)



## JT Wood

Cole82 said:


> They fit me just fine.:whistling


I realized my daughter has one of your "NEW AND IMPROVED" Tee shirts

:laughing:


----------



## loneframer

The hammer is officially on it's way to Kent via priority mail. I'm realizing that this hammer will far exceed it's retail purchase price very quickly in shipping costs.

The lady at the shipping joint seemed a little nervous when I walked in wielding a hammer.........I'm just glad it wasn't a rig axe.:laughing:


----------



## Cole82

JT Wood said:


> I realized my daughter has one of your "NEW AND IMPROVED" Tee shirts
> 
> :laughing:


See how awesome I am,:thumbup: even have a fan club from carpenters daughters.:whistling



Lone I thought it was only $8 or $9 to ship.

Cole


----------



## loneframer

Cole82 said:


> See how awesome I am,:thumbup: even have a fan club from carpenters daughters.:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> Lone I thought it was only $8 or $9 to ship.
> 
> Cole


I went to a third party spot that offers USPS, Fed Ex, UPS, and several others. Ran more like 17 bucks, but saved myself a wait in line at the PO and a few bucks in fuel. Saturday mornings at my local PO are like waiting in line at 6 Flags.:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten

loneframer said:


> The hammer is officially on it's way to Kent via priority mail. I'm realizing that this hammer will far exceed it's retail purchase price very quickly in shipping costs.
> 
> The lady at the shipping joint seemed a little nervous when I walked in wielding a hammer.........I'm just glad it wasn't a rig axe.:laughing:


I think I might send a rig Axe in with the shipment when I send it to...... 

It's a secret :laughing:

This has the potential for national news imo.


----------



## Gus Dering

Kent Whitten said:


> I think I might send a rig Axe in with the shipment when I send it to......
> 
> It's a secret :laughing:
> 
> This has the potential for national news imo.


 Cool :thumbsup:

I can take that axe camping.

Oh, thats right. This is only for framers.

Wait a minute.... What the.... Kent is a.... flippin cabinetmaker


----------



## chris klee

it's a good thing your a framer Gus or you couldn't play. Oh wait...


----------



## Kent Whitten

Gus Dering said:


> Cool :thumbsup:
> 
> I can take that axe camping.
> 
> Oh, thats right. This is only for framers.
> 
> Wait a minute.... What the.... Kent is a.... flippin cabinetmaker


Just goes to show who's the most versatile one here. That's why I get paid the biiiiiig bucks.


----------



## Gus Dering

chris klee said:


> it's a good thing your a framer Gus or you couldn't play. Oh wait...


 Evidently your past accomplishments mean little.

Oh wait a minute... friggin Kent is still a...



Kent Whitten said:


> Just goes to show who's the most versatile one here. That's why I get paid the biiiiiig bucks.


 I am glad to hear of your success as a.... friggin.... CABINETMAKER:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble

no friggin in the riggin:jester:


----------



## Brutus

cabinets; the framer retirement plan?!


----------



## Gus Dering

Brutus said:


> cabinets; the framer retirement plan?!


 You can say that again. 

My last box will be made of pine. Someone else will have to nail the lid on for me though. :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble

magnetic catches


----------



## Kent Whitten

Tom Struble said:


> magnetic catches


Better get some rare earth ones. We don't want that to come loose


----------



## Brutus

Gus Dering said:


> You can say that again.
> 
> My last box will be made of pine. Someone else will have to nail the lid on for me though. :whistling



I said it somewhere else on CT before, but I wanted to do cabinets, but ended up in framing.... I wonder where my future lays... :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering

Kent Whitten said:


> Better get some rare earth ones. We don't want that to come loose


Don't worry, once the dirt is on it where can it go?



Brutus said:


> I said it somewhere else on CT before, but I wanted to do cabinets, but ended up in framing.... I wonder where my future lays... :laughing:


 Your future lies where you take it, young man :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

Gus Dering said:


> You can say that again.
> 
> My last box will be made of pine. Someone else will have to nail the lid on for me though. :whistling


You're going to want someone who can do that efficiently, with grace and style.:whistling


----------



## Gus Dering

loneframer said:


> You're going to want someone who can do that efficiently, with grace and style.:whistling


 I would love to have you do it but you'll have to promise me two things;

1 - That you will wear a suit and tie. Shine your shoes too.

2 - Don't hit on my wife :whistling


----------



## loneframer

Gus Dering said:


> I would love to have you do it but you'll have to promise me two things;
> 
> 1 - That you will wear a suit and tie. Shine your shoes too.
> 
> 2 - Don't hit on my wife :whistling


I think I still have my suit around here...
I can't make any promises about the wife.:whistling


----------



## CarrPainting

Some of us, consider just hitting the nail, a good day :clap::whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk

if u wanna hook it up personal message me kent and ill send u the addresss


----------



## donerightwyo

Those damn Canadians are liable not to give it back


----------



## woodworkbykirk

and the americans are liable to kill us with twinkies or shoot us with countless un registered guns


----------



## donerightwyo

woodworkbykirk said:


> and the americans are liable to kill us with twinkies or shoot us with countless un registered guns


If you don't give the hammer back!


----------



## woodworkbykirk

well we have free health care


----------



## donerightwyo

They really don't let you have guns?


----------



## woodworkbykirk

oh theres guns.. on friday there was a standoff between the main drug lord in town and the cops only 10 blocks from one of our jobsites


----------



## Brutus

Kirk, don't we have about 5-6 stiletto products between us already?


----------



## Tom Struble

just don't send it here, unless i get paid i ain't swingin a hammer :no:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Brutus said:


> Kirk, don't we have about 5-6 stiletto products between us already?


we dont have teh fibreglass handle :whistling


----------



## Brutus

woodworkbykirk said:


> we dont have teh fibreglass handle :whistling


Especially not one that has been used by a master. One who is really in tune with the trade. A Legend among men.....







Cole. :w00t:


----------



## kiteman

woodworkbykirk said:


> or shoot us with countless un registered guns


Hey, that's a feature, not a bug:gunsmilie:


----------



## Gus Dering

Hollywood ? Thats crazy talk.
If I make something, I'm going to make it as good as I can. Video included.

All that being said, I'll say this one more time; No one here has better nail driving skills than Riz and Kent. You machine gun monkeys want to learn how to drive nails, study their motion and practice the mechanics.


But I haven't seen a better candidate for the bronze medal than that glitzy Hollywood cabinetmaker from California. Put that in yer pipe and take a deep toke. :laughing:

Send that thing here and see what you get :whistling


----------



## Cole82

I think Warren is next in line for the hammer. IIRC please speak up if it was I don't have that particular pm anymore.

Cole


----------



## Kent Whitten

I have not even grabbed nails yet. Sorry for dragging tail. It's amazing how light the hammer is for its size. Not sure I'm going to like the smooth face, but we will see. Riz had it, what.... 2 months? :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble

don't forget Wallmax:no::tongue_smilie:


----------



## loneframer

Kent Whitten said:


> I have not even grabbed nails yet. Sorry for dragging tail. It's amazing how light the hammer is for its size. Not sure I'm going to like the smooth face, but we will see. Riz had it, what.... 2 months? :laughing:


In my defense, I had no idea that there would be any interest in swinging that POS, considering the flat response to "Hammer Challenge II".

I truly and sincerely mean it when I say, I prefer my $2.99 poly handled HF 16 oz. rip.

Don't mind the coffee spills on the console.:whistling


----------



## Gus Dering

loneframer said:


> In my defense, I had no idea that there would be any interest in swinging that POS, considering the flat response to "Hammer Challenge II".


 Yeah, what happened to that? Were there any entries at all? :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I don't like the smooth face for framing:no: I have better tasks for smooth faces:shifty:


----------



## Gary H

Talking about smooth faces


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

You could have at least worn a cowboy hat:sad:

I wish you were comparing a 15oz.T-bone waffle face to the framing hammers.
Instead of that siding-finish hammer:no:


----------



## Kent Whitten

Well then...send me one :whistling:


----------



## loneframer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You could have at least worn a cowboy hat:sad:
> 
> I wish you were comparing a 15oz.T-bone waffle face to the framing hammers.
> Instead of that siding-finish hammer:no:


If that hammer weren't built like a framing hammer, I'd agree. I still don't buy into the theory that the lighter hammer hits like a heavier hammer due to increased velocity.

In an eight hour day of wall building, I believe I'd suffer greater fatigue and joint inflammation from the increased effort required with the Titanium hammer.

The heavier hammer gets the job done with less effort in my experience. I thought that maybe the poly handle was to blame, but after trying my $5 HF poly handled hammer and still was able to 2 bang a 3 1/2" common, I no longer think the Ti claim is a myth, I know it. The HF hammer is a good 1.5" shorter than the Ti as well, so leverage is a non factor.

Kent's video only solidifies my findings. He was only using half the handle on the rig axe, yet still had much better results with less effort.

I can't wait to see some more videos.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

See your wrong there!


----------



## Gus Dering

That was fun to see you putting yer shoulder into it.:clap:

Those big swings with the Ti hammer to set it in one swipe are so unrealistic. The ax swing was wirhin the realm of a everday swing though.

Is there Ti hammers that are a better match for this ?


----------



## Kent Whitten

I think that the hammer(s) will need to be put into the hands of someone who is a die hard Titanium fan in order to see the whole picture. 

I am not convinced one whit, even before I was sent the hammer, of the titanium hype. It's simple physics. The golf driver theory does not come into play. There are other forces that come into play, like wind, friction, and gravity. We are driving a nail 3-1/2", not 300 yards 

It's heading to Warren next. I'm sending my rig axe with it. I doubt I will get any converts to my way :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

We should send these to stiletto, so i can oh  i mean so we can get free stuff :laughing:
griz has a axe and ti, lets coax him into this..


----------



## chris klee

The big sell for ti is the energy motion properties. Steel when hitting other steel will waste a lot of the striking energy as vibration. Ti will transfer almost all that energy to the steel it's striking. 

There's out materials property science lesson for the day.

I wonder if anyone has a scale that we can hit with hammers that will measure this?


----------



## Cole82

Kent Whitten said:


> There....ya whiney bastids :laughing: Man...I have to do something about my language. First take and I was just winging it. I said wtf...let's go for it :laughing:


The last line is price less "Piece of SH!T":laughing:

Now every body is seeing why that hammer has sat in the trailer since I bought it. 

Cole


----------



## Cole82

chris klee said:


> The big sell for ti is the energy motion properties. Steel when hitting other steel will waste a lot of the striking energy as vibration. Ti will transfer almost all that energy to the steel it's striking.
> 
> There's out materials property science lesson for the day.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has a scale that we can hit with hammers that will measure this?


I know from a mountain bike stand point. TI bike frames ride like a wet noodle and steel feels well like steel super strong and ridged.

Cole


----------



## loneframer

chris klee said:


> The big sell for ti is the energy motion properties. Steel when hitting other steel will waste a lot of the striking energy as vibration. Ti will transfer almost all that energy to the steel it's striking.
> 
> There's out materials property science lesson for the day.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has a scale that we can hit with hammers that will measure this?


If that's true, all the energy that Ti should be exerting into the nail is absorbed as backlash by the poly handle.

Let's remember that for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction. When that hammer hits the nail, there is and always will be recoil.

When I used that Titanium hammer, I found that I had to exert a lot more energy to try and follow through with my swing to sink the nail, which translated into wasted effort on my part. The fact that you can achieve greater velocity with a lighter hammer means nothing when you have to wind up your swing to the extent that accuracy goes out the window.

With the heavier hammer, while admittedly the swing is slower and possibly even clumsier in appearance, there is much more control and a more sustainable pace involved.

I have no doubt that the Ti hammer would outdrive a steel hammer of the same weight and proportions, but I'd be hard pressed to make a statement that a Titanium hammer has magical properties...i just don't see it...and if I can't see it, I don't buy it.:no:


----------



## Warren

Thanks Kent.

Looked like you ran out of steam halfway through, only to find a second wind at the end. That riggin axe is bigger than any hammer I have used. My left thumb is none too excited to give that a whirl, but we will see. I wanna let each guy on my crew have a go at it, and I will post the best vids, or maybe a medley.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Cole82 said:


> The last line is price less "Piece of SH!T":laughing:


I almost nixed the whole video based solely on my last comment. :laughing: Then I said "ahh...so be it"


----------



## Brutus

Kent Whitten said:


> I almost nixed the whole video based solely on my last comment. :laughing: Then I said "ahh...so be it"



Because, really, who's going to ban a mod?! :laughing:


Thanks for the vid, Kent.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Warren said:


> a medley.


:clap:


Well this is some funny stuff:laughing: Well I will say the Ti hammer will not do the same driving job as the 2 pound ax,, but it will be easier on your hand and arm. The heaver hammer will take more grip strength to keep the hammer from flying out of your hand. This is what causes carpel tunnel, and the impact is what messes up the elbow. I will admit that when it comes time to race the crew across the street 

with banging on the facisha from on top of the tails I will grab my 23 oz. Vaughn every time! But now when your elbow is screaming in pain and has been for months but you have to work anyway, you switch to the Ti-bone hammer and for some magical reason the elbow stops screaming in pain that's the hammer I'm using. So it all in head you say:laughing:I DON'T CARE My elbows not hurting anymore:no:
So if this is just another physiological thing I have to for my body so be it:jester: I have a list of physiological things I do and if you guy knew about you'd be laughing for a long time. Now leave that baby face hammer for siding, get the waffle face I think I saw one on CL I'll check.Maybe we all can pinch in on:blink: Stiletto's only real framing hammer :whistling 
When making the videos try to pull this one off:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Here it is:whistling
http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/tls/3405754144.html


----------



## Warren

If it takes that many hits, that video will never be seen here. I do employ a couple of smokers though. At least then someone would have a good reason for using the titanium.


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :clap:
> 
> 
> Well this is some funny stuff:laughing: Well I will say the Ti hammer will not do the same driving job as the 2 pound ax,, but it will be easier on your hand and arm. The heaver hammer will take more grip strength to keep the hammer from flying out of your hand. This is what causes carpel tunnel, and the impact is what messes up the elbow. I will admit that when it comes time to race the crew across the street
> 
> with banging on the facisha from on top of the tails I will grab my 23 oz. Vaughn every time! But now when your elbow is screaming in pain and has been for months but you have to work anyway, you switch to the Ti-bone hammer and for some magical reason the elbow stops screaming in pain that's the hammer I'm using. So it all in head you say:laughing:I DON'T CARE My elbows not hurting anymore:no:
> So if this is just another physiological thing I have to for my body so be it:jester: I have a list of physiological things I do and if you guy knew about you'd be laughing for a long time. Now leave that baby face hammer for siding, get the waffle face I think I saw one on CL I'll check.Maybe we all can pinch in on:blink: Stiletto's only real framing hammer :whistling
> When making the videos try to pull this one off:laughing::laughing:



how, wtf


----------



## Kent Whitten

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :clap:
> 
> Well this is some funny stuff:laughing: Well I will say the Ti hammer will not do the same driving job as the 2 pound ax,, but it will be easier on your hand and arm. The heaver hammer will take more grip strength to keep the hammer from flying out of your hand. This is what causes carpel tunnel, and the impact is what messes up the elbow. I will admit that when it comes time to race the crew across the street
> 
> with banging on the facisha from on top of the tails I will grab my 23 oz. Vaughn every time! But now when your elbow is screaming in pain and has been for months but you have to work anyway, you switch to the Ti-bone hammer and for some magical reason the elbow stops screaming in pain that's the hammer I'm using. So it all in head you say:laughing:I DON'T CARE My elbows not hurting anymore:no:
> So if this is just another physiological thing I have to for my body so be it:jester: I have a list of physiological things I do and if you guy knew about you'd be laughing for a long time. Now leave that baby face hammer for siding, get the waffle face I think I saw one on CL I'll check.Maybe we all can pinch in on Stiletto's only real framing hammer :whistling
> When making the videos try to pull this one off:laughing::laughing:
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Px5JhFToss">YouTube Link</a>



C'mon Randy....I don't have carpel tunnel. I may be biased, but I can drive nails all day with a rig axe. I think swinging a titanium hammer may give me tennis elbow though :laughing:

You want to know what's really scary? I have not picked up the axe in months. That was the first. Just like riding a bike. I would like to see the young padawan try the 29 oz.


----------



## loneframer

I know one thing, if I had invested more than 1 or 2 hundred dollars+ in a hammer and believed wholeheartedly that it was, in fact, the Holy Grail, I'd sure as hell make a video to sway the non-believers.

The original purpose of this thread was to find out if anyone was two-banging 16s with a Titanium hammer.

The first two takers, Kent and myself, have, for all intents and purposes, proven that it is possible, under real life circumstances. 

I'll be the first to attest that although not out of the realm of possibility, it's completely unrealistic to think that it could be sustainable for any long term period of time.

This thread doesn't have to exclusively showcase the traveling hammer either. Any or all of you Ti touters should feel free to post up a video with the Titanium hammer of your choice.:whistling


----------



## Brutus

I guess my vid on the first page went ignored?!


----------



## kiteman

Kent Whitten said:


> I'm sending my rig axe with it. I doubt I will get any converts to my way :laughing:


You don't have to convert me:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten

kiteman said:


> You don't have to convert me:thumbsup:


No kidding? Which brand did you prefer? I was strictly Vaughan. They changed the design a little, the casting has more of a shoulder now. I tried the Plumb, but the head on it is smaller.

I found this guy awhile back. He's a blacksmith, or does it as a hobby. Helluva beautiful axe.


----------



## loneframer

Brutus said:


> I guess my vid on the first page went ignored?!


Not at all bro! While your hammer skills appear to be well honed, Cole was referring to a "set, sink" scenario, not a "set, drive, sink", which is what I assume is the absolute best anyone is doing consistently with a Ti hammer.

I would say it took me several tens of thousands of nails and several different hammers to find the right combination for me to consistently "set, sink" 12Ds all day long. The Estwing hammers, which I owned everything from 20 oz. to 30 oz., were the absolute worst hammers on the planet IMHO. They fooked up every joint in my arm from fingers, wrist, elbow and shoulder. I settled into a 24 oz. fiberglass Vaughan which served me well for the remainder of my hand nailing days of framing.

Most folks don't even remotely care who can do what with a hammer, but for those who spent years hand nailing homes together, being the king of the crew brought respect and the competition increased production and sense of pride. Nowadays, the attitude is, "so f-ing what?"


----------



## Brutus

I own a few Estwings, they are better for trim and light duty. Their framers suck. I do see they offer a Rig Axe. The "Big Blue". I would like to give a rig axe a try, but it would have to be on my own time, I don't think the people around here would like seeing a big axe hanging off my pouches. :laughing:

Nailing studs to plate, in nice wood, I have been able to keep up set, sink with some consistency. I haven't found another hammer that I can keep any consistency with other than my Stiletto Ti-15. Not going to lie, I originally bought into the idea because I thought they were cool. I turned into really liking this thing.


----------



## loneframer

Brutus said:


> I own a few Estwings, they are better for trim and light duty. Their framers suck. I do see they offer a Rig Axe. The "Big Blue". I would like to give a rig axe a try, but it would have to be on my own time, I don't think the people around here would like seeing a big axe hanging off my pouches. :laughing:
> 
> Nailing studs to plate, in nice wood, I have been able to keep up set, sink with some consistency. I haven't found another hammer that I can keep any consistency with other than my Stiletto Ti-15. Not going to lie, I originally bought into the idea because I thought they were cool. I turned into really liking this thing.


No kidding, back in the Winter of 89-90, I worked for a guy who had a crew of Navajo Indians working for him. They were all family, all drank "fire water" at the pub every night and all carried rig axes during the day. I never F-ed with them...:laughing:

I can see getting used to a Ti hammer for framing, but not the 12 and not a poly handle.:no:


----------



## Brutus

loneframer said:


> No kidding, back in the Winter of 89-90, I worked for a guy who had a crew of Navajo Indians working for him. They were all family, all drank "fire water" at the pub every night and all carried rig axes during the day. I never F-ed with them...:laughing:
> 
> I can see getting used to a Ti hammer for framing, but not the 12 and not a poly handle.:no:


Oh, it's a 12 oz!?

Smooth face...

That's a damn siding hammer.


----------



## kiteman

Kent Whitten said:


> No kidding? Which brand did you prefer? I was strictly Vaughan. They changed the design a little, the casting has more of a shoulder now. I tried the Plumb, but the head on it is smaller.
> 
> I found this guy awhile back. He's a blacksmith, or does it as a hobby. Helluva beautiful axe.


That's a beauty, but I wouldn't want to do much nailing with that handle.

I used both, kinda depending on what was available. They were easier to find in Seattle than Omaha. It was always important that the blade be 3 1/2", too because we used to do a lot of self-spaced 1X4 roofs.

Kid that worked for me got his at Sears (Plumb) and would go back about once a year for six years and get a new one free. I don't think I even have one thats serviceable now, but I have about 3 or 4 heads laying around and one with a split handle I take camping sometimes:laughing:

Now I use Struble's favorite.:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Brutus said:


> I own a few Estwings, they are better for trim and light duty. Their framers suck. I do see they offer a Rig Axe. The "Big Blue". I would like to give a rig axe a try, but it would have to be on my own time, I don't think the people around here would like seeing a big axe hanging off my pouches. :laughing:
> 
> Nailing studs to plate, in nice wood, I have been able to keep up set, sink with some consistency. I haven't found another hammer that I can keep any consistency with other than my Stiletto Ti-15. Not going to lie, I originally bought into the idea because I thought they were cool. I turned into really liking this thing.


Dont bother with the Estwing Rig Axe its like holding onto a concrete vibrator. I just use one for hauling cables out in the **** where I need to cut and drive stakes for figure 8s, chopping hardwood it stings my arm wouldnt want to drive nails all day with it. I use a 32oz Vaughan for everyday work so would reccomend the Vaughan axe to you.


----------



## Warren

I have used an Estwing 22oz for more than 25 years. I have never had elbow or wrist problems. I love the durability of them. I am on only my third hammer in that time frame. With all the pneumatic alternatives nowadays, driving hand spikes is a lost art form. One that I was never very blessed at anyways. 

Way back in 83, as a junior in our vocational carpentry class, we had a nailing test. How many spikes could you drive in 30 seconds. I started three and bent them all. Another guy in that class was a natural. He started and completely drove 7. Not bad for a 17 year old. I worked with that same guy years later. He could line up a dozen spikes and sink them in one hit, without a miss into a 2x12 header with his Estwing.


----------



## FramingPro

i would love to try the rig axe:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten

They are on their way. FedEx ground cost $12.41. She said it should be there Monday.


----------



## Warren

Kent Whitten said:


> They are on their way. FedEx ground cost $12.41. She said it should be there Monday.


Thanks Kent. We are starting a big frame on Tue. Should be plenty of ooportunities to see what they can do.


----------



## Warren

It's here!


----------



## Kent Whitten

Sweet! A few days early. What do you think of the weight difference? :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

12ounces :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

Kent Whitten said:


> Sweet! A few days early. What do you think of the weight difference? :laughing:


if you have any extra axes, ill buy one from you.


----------



## Kent Whitten

:whistling


----------



## Warren

I know, I know.

Been working in the mud this past week. Got most of the deck on today, so tomorrow I will bring both hammers to work. Gonna shoot the ordinary hammering video sometime this week. That axe is a beast!!!!


----------



## kiteman

Warren said:


> That axe is a beast!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## knucklehead

this is the only hammer you ever need


----------



## Warren

knucklehead said:


> this is the only hammer you ever need


The one connected to the air line in the upper right hand corner?


----------



## tgeb

Warren said:


> The one connected to the air line in the upper right hand corner?


Or the one in the center,left...with the yellow handle.


----------



## kiteman

Certainly not the one with the glob of electrical tape on the handle:whistling


----------



## Cole82

Ok guys Warren is finished with the hammer anybody else want to try it out? Post up if you are interested. 

Requiremnets are;
Sign the hammer
Post your thought of it
Send it to the next person

Cole


----------



## Kent Whitten

Where's the video Warren? C'mon man...deliver! :laughing:


----------



## Warren

Video will be shot in my shop tomorrow. I used both hammers over the last two weeks on an actual job site. A coworker had the best description of the Stiletto. He said it felt like a golf club. It just felt like you had to generate a lot more arm speed to properly drive a spike. With that increase in arm speed came less accuracy.

The riggin axe on the other hand, I really liked! It felt just a little heavy, but was well balanced and did not require much arm speed. Just let the tool do the work right? I think it also gave the user an ego boost. Seemed like people really noticed that thing and respected a man carrying it. The only advantage that I can see with the Stiletto, would come from having to carry less weight on the tool belt. While not what I was looking for, I think the benefit in that is really noticeable after switching to the heavier axe.

My opinion is probably a bit biased I think. I have used and gotten used to swinging a 22 ounce hammer for almost 30 years. I think if someone started out swinging a lighter hammer, then maybe the Stiletto would seem a more natural swing.


----------



## tgeb

Cole82 said:


> Ok guys Warren is finished with the hammer anybody else want to try it out? Post up if you are interested.
> 
> Requiremnets are;
> Sign the hammer
> Post your thought of it
> Send it to the next person
> 
> Cole


Could I flip it around and dig with it? If not...forget it.


----------



## Cole82

tgeb said:


> Could I flip it around and dig with it? If not...forget it.


No body said you had to use it for the intended purpose.:laughing:

Everybody has miss used at tool or two.

I would like to thank everybody who has participated and spent there own dime for shipping.

Cole


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tgeb said:


> Could I flip it around and dig with it? If not...forget it.


Are you going to bury the Stiletto:blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I want a turn.


----------



## Warren

Here is my video. Hope to produce a funny one later.


----------



## Cole82

Looks like that rig ax was effortless. 


Ohio looks to be next in line. If you could PM Warren you details you can take a swing at it.

Cole


----------



## Kent Whitten

Cole82 said:


> No body said you had to use it for the intended purpose.:laughing:
> 
> Everybody has miss used at tool or two.
> 
> I would like to thank everybody who has participated and spent there own dime for shipping.
> 
> Cole


My pleasure Cole. I am honored I was considered 2nd in line. Sorry I called it a piece of **** at the end...just going with the flow :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten

Warren said:


> Here is my video. Hope to produce a funny one later.


That was awesome Warren! The weight on the Vaughan Rig Axe is usually 28 or 29 oz. I thought it was 29, but that particular one, the design was changed slightly from the others I have. There's a shoulder on the casting where it meets the handle. My others don't have that shoulder.

Back in my framing days, I had the long hair, glacier glasses, tunes cranked...it was an awesome part of my life. Carrying that rig axe was like carrying the right to kick someone's ass. You walked with a strut. Not too many would be sane enough to confront someone wielding a rig axe :laughing:

I think Cole had such an awesome idea sending the hammer around, so much so that I wanted to give to the cause and send my rig axe since not many throw one around on a site anymore.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

How much dose the trim hammer weigh:blink:


----------



## Warren

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How much dose the trim hammer weigh:blink:


I don't know exactly. but I think I heard someone say 15 ounces. One of my employees said that it feels like a golf club. I am not a golfer, but I think it just feels lighter than it looks.


----------



## Ninjaframer

I'll take a crack at it- let me know when your done Ohio and I'll send ya my info.


----------



## FramingPro

At the end send it my way and i will buy it, i want it :whistling


----------



## Cole82

FramingPro said:


> At the end send it my way and i will buy it, i want it :whistling


I will just give it too you. You can keep it for free.

Cole


----------



## JWilliams

Who is suppose to be after him?


----------



## griz

Kent Whitten said:


> Just pointing out that Matt STILL has the hammers, has had them for MONTHS, and I for one will not ever let it go.
> 
> Pass the friggen things on dude. Warren sent you the hammers in friggen JANUARY!
> 
> This was supposed to be an enjoyable, community thing and it is getting well tainted by hoarding them. Do the right thing and pass them along.


No Ringers either....:no:

Prove your credibility....:laughing::laughing:

No BS excuses either.....just man up....:clap::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Warren

JWilliams said:


> Who is suppose to be after him?


I think they were headed to Canada (Brutus).


----------



## hdavis

JWilliams said:


> Who is suppose to be after him?


A whole posse if he doesn't send them:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

He can send it up north an hour and a half to me...


----------



## JT Wood

After Brutus he can send it west to me


----------



## Easy Gibson

Have you guys tried chanting?

Try chanting.


Paaaaaass it.

Paaaaaass it.

Paaaaaass it.

Paaaaaass it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Warren said:


> I think they were headed to Canada (Brutus).


I thought Brutus was swinging a TiBone:blink:


----------



## Cole82

Is anybody close enough to just show up on his site and get the hammers?

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Cole82 said:


> Is anybody close enough to just show up on his site and get the hammers?
> 
> Cole


Couple hours from home. He is obviously too good to actually follow through on a simple task with some hammers, or he sold them for crack.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

...


----------



## overanalyze

Cole82 said:


> Is anybody close enough to just show up on his site and get the hammers?
> 
> Cole


I live only an hour and a half away..but right now I am hanging in Dirty's stomping grounds...I can tell Matt to meet me at the airport with them...lol!


----------



## donerightwyo

Matt's a busy man, I'm sure he'll get to it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> I live only an hour and a half away..but right now I am hanging in Dirty's stomping grounds...I can tell Matt to meet me at the airport with them...lol!


Kinda warm here in town:sweatdrop:


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Kinda warm here in town:sweatdrop:


It was warm today...did our annual drive around the island...Giovanni's, Mosimotos...turtle beach...etc. gorgeous drive! Headin to the zoo tomorrow. Where you working?


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I thought Brutus was swinging a TiBone:blink:


I do.

But I wanna play with this rig axe :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Waaaa... Lest not forget you fellas banned me for a good portion of the time I have had the hammers, some what of a motivation killer. I have had fun with the hammers...

To clear things up,

Yes I sold them for crack. Yes I smoked the crack, then stole a car which I pawned to buy them back..

Yes I like some target practice so please comense lynching party.

Yes I have violated one of them, a good sniff test should divulge this.

Yes I just got the address where they go YESTERDAY! Perhaps more effort should have been placed on informing me of the destination verses whining about how I havent just known where I should send them.

No I haven't logged onto ct with a desk top since obama ads adorned the pages a year or so ago.. Thus this thread didn't even exist in my world.

Yes I am a horder, no my wife doesn't put up with it..

Yes I am very busy. We have 6 projects going right now and I just sold a ada 9th floor condo reno, and another one on the 12th which just fell into my lap.

If I missed something just let me know and Ill clear things up for you to save the tissues for the kids...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Correction, I still do not have an address.


----------



## hdavis

Good to see you!


----------



## Cole82

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Correction, I still do not have an address.


I gave you my address weeks ago via text message.:blink:

Cole


----------



## Ninjaframer

This whole hammer thing is getting ugly


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I don't even know who you are diamonds jack... I just got the address where it goes right now. Saying please pass it on is bs without an address its useless. I may have missed a few of those comments in the middle too because following the days of my ct has become a second thought to me recently. 

Also just to be clear I have enjoyed reading all this duechery.. About time something happened around here.. This thread hasn't ever been hotter.


----------



## DavidC

Tell them the truth, N8te has the video for editing and you will send it after it's finished. It's next on his list after the nook.

They just need you to be straight up with them.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

David, if we are being honest the first video broke several federal and a few state laws. I didn't consider having tater do the video though. This could be epic. I might need to hang onto them incase he needs nuke quality close ups or figures out how to blur some of the faces on the video..


----------



## knucklehead

Is it my turn yet?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

knucklehead said:


> Is it my turn yet?


If its coming north of the border it should come west before going back south


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I still don't get blaming it on not having an address. You have had them for 7 months. 
It's not like you didn't know what the deal was with them. You just never did anything and now blame it on nit having someone's address. 

Where is the accountability?


----------



## MattK

Things are starting to heat up around here. Spent a solid 40 minutes reading/watching about these hammers...and what I know now is I want to swing Kent's Axe. That looks pretty sweet. 

I'll throw my address in the hat after everyone else has had their wacks! My turnaround time can be a week or so, tops :thumbup:


----------



## Brutus

Stunt Carpenter said:


> If its coming north of the border it should come west before going back south


I think it's going to JT wood after I get a go.

He can probably drive it to you faster and cheaper than mail :laughing:


----------



## knucklehead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I still don't get blaming it on not having an address. You have had them for 7 months.
> It's not like you didn't know what the deal was with them. You just never did anything and now blame it on nit having someone's address.
> 
> Where is the accountability?


Just go take it away from him. you are closer than me.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Yeah do that..


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Based on the useful information in this thread, I'm switching to screws.


----------



## JWilliams

Matt just send them to me. I'll give you my address. I will send you more crack via mail.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I am so upset with myself... I am a complete azzhole who took major advantage of this brotherhood. I apologize for the hassle and all those who have been hurt by this major lack of selfishness. I just LOVE those hammers sooooooooo much its been hard to part with them and all my excuses were just that, and pathetic..

I really hope that one day through introspection, and therapy, that I can redeem myself to you guys..

I am just so upset about all of this, sorry..


----------



## JWilliams

regain your honor by sending everyone one of your company shirts. I'll take an XXL. :thumbup:


----------



## Cole82

JWilliams said:


> regain your honor by sending everyone one of your company shirts. I'll take an XXL. :thumbup:


I don't think that tradition stuck as well as the hammers. 
When I first started this shin dig I set my company shirt to loneframer as well as the hammer.

Cole


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

No problem... Just send me your address and Ill get those in the mail right away... Who am I kidding. Ill never be able to keep my word.. What a looser.. and wear gloves fellas..


----------



## Brutus

Gloves?!

You may as well hit the nails in with your purse!


----------



## Cole82

Brutus said:


> Gloves?!
> 
> You may as well hit the nails in with your purse!


It's a man BAG! not a purse.


I wear gloves almost every day.:whistling You hurt my feelings.


Cole


----------



## JWilliams

Well where is my t-shirt(XXL) you ungreatful non hammer sending to me bastids? It's because I live in the South isn't it?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I choose Darcy too...


----------



## knucklehead

What does the hammer look like?


----------



## Brutus

like a hammer.


----------



## knucklehead

But there are 100's of different styles,shapes,and sizes. I probably have 8 or10 myself.


----------



## Brutus

poly handle stiletto and

Kents infamous rig axe.


----------



## hdavis

Brutus said:


> poly handle stiletto and
> 
> Kents infamous rig axe.


I think Vaughn's site says rig axes are used for chopping wood


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

knucklehead said:


> What does the hammer look like?


Grey with an orange chord.


----------



## Brutus

hdavis said:


> I think Vaughn's site says rig axes are used for chopping wood


Nope.



> Full polished head. Extra large milled face. 3-1/2" blade. Select, hickory handle. A truly professional tool designed for heavy construction.


http://www.vaughanmfg.com/shopping/Products/Rig-Builders-Hatchet__RB.aspx


----------



## Tinstaafl

knucklehead said:


> What does the hammer look like?


A blunt-ended thingy for hitting stuff with. 

My great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandpappy had something like that.


----------



## hdavis

Brutus said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vaughanmfg.com/shopping/Products/Rig-Builders-Hatchet__RB.aspx


OOPS! Over to the right under "Common Uses" it says "wood splitting", not chopping - my bad.

In fact, if you shop by use and look at wood splitting, it's right there:

http://www.vaughanmfg.com/shopping/Departments/Tools-By-Use/Wood-Splitting.aspx

Apparently it's intended use is wood splitting in heavy construction.:blink:


----------



## jlsconstruction

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Grey with an orange chord.


Or green with a blue cord


----------



## hdavis

Tinstaafl said:


> A blunt-ended thingy for hitting stuff with.
> 
> My great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandpappy had something like that.


I think back then they just used their skulls:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction

hdavis said:


> I think back then they just used their skulls:whistling


Ask griz





Sorry please don't ban me


----------



## Tinstaafl

hdavis said:


> I think back then they just used their skulls:whistling


----------



## griz

jlsconstruction said:


> Ask griz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry please don't ban me



:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

hdavis said:


> OOPS! Over to the right under "Common Uses" it says "wood splitting", not chopping - my bad.
> 
> In fact, if you shop by use and look at wood splitting, it's right there:
> 
> http://www.vaughanmfg.com/shopping/Departments/Tools-By-Use/Wood-Splitting.aspx
> 
> Apparently it's intended use is wood splitting in heavy construction.:blink:


Bro:blink: what's the point:blink: Yes a guy can split wood with it:blink: In fact after you stock your wall and before you spread the plates you take that big fuen ax and bury it right between the top and bottom plate and split them suckers apart:clap: splitting wood:thumbsup: it's all part of Old school framing


----------



## kiteman

hdavis said:


> I think Vaughn's site says rig axes are used for chopping wood


Bogart is using one on a derrick crew in Treasure of the Sierra Madre.


----------



## kiteman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Bro:blink: what's the point:blink: Yes a guy can split wood with it:blink: In fact after you stock your wall and before you spread the plates you take that big fuen ax and bury it right between the top and bottom plate and split them suckers apart:clap: splitting wood:thumbsup: it's all part of Old school framing



EXACTLY what I always did!:thumbsup:

Thanks, Randy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

How else would a guy get those plates apart:blink:


----------



## kiteman

You befcha! Those galvie 7's hold like hell sometimes.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i cant hit a nail? memory serves correct i beat you both times at the pro show nail driving comp

come get on the flat bench on tuesday and try to keep up with me doing ht 100 lb dumbells


----------



## Cole82

SO you love the fiberglass stilleto?

I am disappointed you were not wearing your work kilt.

Cole


----------



## Brutus

woodworkbykirk said:


> i cant hit a nail? memory serves correct i beat you both times at the pro show nail driving comp
> 
> come get on the flat bench on tuesday and try to keep up with me doing ht 100 lb dumbells



If memory also serves me correct, which I don't have.... I was drunk at both of those. Real drunk.

So there's that.



Cole82 said:


> SO you love the fiberglass stilleto?
> 
> I am disappointed you were not wearing your work kilt.
> 
> Cole


What.... this one!?











I was going to, but I didn't know the Habitat rules. They actually don't want me wearing shorts, but screw that. Humidity was so high You can get a drink from just breathing.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Brutus said:


> I may even go and buy one of my own. Great hammer.


I may convert a few of you guys yet. May be a resurgence in rig ax purchases across North America!


----------



## Brutus

Kent Whitten said:


> I may convert a few of you guys yet. May be a resurgence in rig ax purchases across North America!


It's a slick hammer. I do like it. I got myself into a position where I had to pull a nail out, and I wasn't sure if it was OK to side pry with that slot or not... so I had to go and grab a different hammer. :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten

She's a little finicky pulling nails. I never had to pull any since all of mine went in right the first time :whistling:


----------



## FramingPro

Im in.:thumbup:


----------



## JT Wood

Kent Whitten said:


> She's a little finicky pulling nails. I never had to pull any since all of mine went in right the first time :whistling:


:laughing:


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> Im in.:thumbup:


Private message me your address or hit me up on facebook or something, I will get them on the way to you either tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## Brutus

Kent Whitten said:


> She's a little finicky pulling nails. I never had to pull any since all of mine went in right the first time :whistling:


Thems fighting words, sir.

Thems fighting words. 

:laughing:


----------



## loneframer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> See as we only use Hot Dipp Galvies out here can you give me idea what a common is:blink:


A common is the type of nail. Typical smooth shanked, head nail. You can have hot dips, electroplate, bright, stainless, etc.


----------



## hdavis

loneframer said:


> A common is the type of nail. Typical smooth shanked, head nail. You can have hot dips, electroplate, bright, stainless, etc.


http://www.astm.org/Standards/F1667.htm

I've never seen most of the types.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The framing ax rules for hand framing walls:thumbsup: bent over all day, asses and elbows where most all of your swinging is in the down motion. I do like my 15oz Tibone a lot but find I use my 23oz. Vaughan the most. I've been doing a lot of remodeling and the need to move wood around with the hammer needs a heaver hammer.


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The framing ax rules for hand framing walls:thumbsup: bent over all day, asses and elbows where most all of your swinging is in the down motion. I do like my 15oz Tibone a lot but find I use my 23oz. Vaughan the most. I've been doing a lot of remodeling and the need to move wood around with the hammer needs a heaver hammer.


Should I go and dip them in the atlantic for when you get them and dip them in the pacific? They will have more sailing credit than me at that point. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

loneframer said:


> A common is the type of nail. Typical smooth shanked, head nail. You can have hot dips, electroplate, bright, stainless, etc.


They're fat nails too


----------



## Brutus

Going to box them up, and ship them off to FRAMINGPRO today.


----------



## Inner10

I'm in, I think framingpro is more deserving than me though, I'm happy to pay the shipping cost to get them to JTWood though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus

Hammers are in the mail.


----------



## CCCo.

Brutus said:


> Hammers are in the mail.


You did throw that 15 oz in the box too, didn't you ??

Everybody has to add their donation you know :whistling

-


----------



## Brutus

CCCo. said:


> You did throw that 15 oz in the box too, didn't you ??
> 
> Everybody has to add there donation you know :whistling
> 
> -


pffft. Nope. :laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i shoulda added my japanese hammer to the mix


----------



## JT Wood

woodworkbykirk said:


> i shoulda added my japanese hammer to the mix


That duck thing?


----------



## Brutus

JT Wood said:


> That duck thing?



This one..


----------



## jlsconstruction

I'll throw my tibone in the mix for some donations :laughing:


----------



## Cole82

jlsconstruction said:


> I'll throw my tibone in the mix for some donations :laughing:


cheap a$$ I got no donations for the $120 hammer I sent out:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction

Cole82 said:


> cheap a$$ I got no donations for the $120 hammer I sent out:whistling


It's a $220 Hammer :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Well I'll go next in line and throw the tibone in the mix


----------



## Tinstaafl

Any hammer you wanna send on a traveling vacation must not be a very good friend. Just sayin'... :whistling:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Tinstaafl said:


> Any hammer you wanna send on a traveling vacation must not be a very good friend. Just sayin'... :whistling:


I love it. But I can grab another one


----------



## Kent Whitten

By the time we get too far, there's going to be 2 dozen hammers :laughing:

I apologize for starting the extra hammer thing. I did not mean for others down the line to spend extra money on shipping charges. It's supposed to be cheap as well as fun.


----------



## Inner10

I can't afford to be adding TiBones to the mix but I'l send the next guy one of my company shirts...complete with poutine sauce stains and cigar burns. :thumbup:


----------



## Brutus

Kent Whitten said:


> By the time we get too far, there's going to be 2 dozen hammers :laughing:
> 
> I apologize for starting the extra hammer thing. I did not mean for others down the line to spend extra money on shipping charges. It's supposed to be cheap as well as fun.


I've spent ~ $45 on it. It was fun. And honestly, it exposed me to something new. The Rig Axe. I am going to search for one. :clap:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Kent Whitten said:


> By the time we get too far, there's going to be 2 dozen hammers :laughing:
> 
> I apologize for starting the extra hammer thing. I did not mean for others down the line to spend extra money on shipping charges. It's supposed to be cheap as well as fun.


Didn't think of it that way


----------



## loneframer

Since this thing started with Cole, I think that he should ultimately end up with at least the Titanium hammer back in his possession....at which point, it should end up properly displayed in a trophy case on top of the liquor cabinet.:whistling

BTW guys, don't forget to sign the hammer before passing it along.:thumbup:


----------



## Brutus

loneframer said:


> Since this thing started with Cole, I think that he should ultimately end up with at least the Titanium hammer back in his possession....at which point, it should end up properly displayed in a trophy case on top of the liquor cabinet.:whistling
> 
> BTW guys, don't forget to sign the hammer before passing it along.:thumbup:


I dont think Cole drinks.

Ontop of his.... motor oil cabinet?

Kirk and I both signed both hammers. :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

If these things ever head over to the East coast I would be up for swinging that rig axe around for your amusement.

Most of the nails I use are 18ga and 23ga so there'd be a strong chance of signing the handles with some manly blood stains. :blink:


----------



## Inner10

Brutus said:


> I dont think Cole drinks.
> 
> Ontop of his.... motor oil cabinet?
> 
> Kirk and I both signed both hammers. :thumbup:


He will have to start.


----------



## JWilliams

So where are the hammers on the road to Nick and Chris?


----------



## Brutus

JWilliams said:


> So where are the hammers on the road to Nick and Chris?


Yup.


----------



## FramingPro

Got em today. Ill have to find some time to make a video but the swing seems ok. Ill let Chris have a shot and see if the old guy still has it
The rig axe is pretty cool. Have some nails to bang tomorrow.. reviews to follow.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Brutus said:


> I've spent ~ $45 on it. It was fun. And honestly, it exposed me to something new. The Rig Axe. I am going to search for one. :clap:


ive seen you with an axe... thats the last thing you need... do i need to show you the photos. and the several witnesses of what you nearly did.. two years running


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> Got em today. Ill have to find some time to make a video but the swing seems ok. Ill let Chris have a shot and see if the old guy still has it
> The rig axe is pretty cool. Have some nails to bang tomorrow.. reviews to follow.


Ah, good.

Did you like the name on the front!? :laughing:


----------



## Brutus

woodworkbykirk said:


> ive seen you with an axe... thats the last thing you need... do i need to show you the photos. and the several witnesses of what you nearly did.. two years running


No one else was going to chop wood.

Why not give the most experienced (and clearly drunkest) guy the hatchet to get the kindling.


----------



## donerightwyo

:whistling


----------



## Inner10

Yeah c'mon Nick we need an update...don't pull and OHD on us...


----------



## donerightwyo

I think he's to busy being important:laughing:


----------



## Inner10

donerightwyo said:


> I think he's to busy being important:laughing:


If he has time to take pictures of his shiny new free hard hat from Hilti he has time to bang a few nails with a hammer. :whistling


----------



## donerightwyo

He at the very least should have his secretary mail them on.


----------



## donerightwyo

:whistling


----------



## FramingPro

Sorry been super busy. literally (site) super busy. I will do it this weekend!!!


----------



## FlyFishRI

:whistling


----------



## donerightwyo

:laughing:


----------



## Inner10

Maybe he sent the hammer to Matt...


----------



## loneframer

While we're waiting on Nick...:whistling

My sister dug this out. Round peg, square hole... Guess I fell into the trades pretty early.lol:thumbup:


----------



## FlyFishRI

Hmm, it is 11pm on Sunday. Tick tock, tick tock. :-D


----------



## hdavis

FramingPro said:


> I will do it this weekend!!!


:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction

FlyFishRI said:


> Hmm, it is 11pm on Sunday. Tick tock, tick tock. :-D





hdavis said:


> :whistling


It's a long weekend, but how long has he had them?


----------



## Brutus

jlsconstruction said:


> It's a long weekend, but how long has he had them?


A lot longer than I did. :whistling


----------



## Easy Gibson

Do they have Labor Day in Canada?

If not, weekend ended an hour ago.


----------



## Brutus

Easy Gibson said:


> Do they have Labor Day in Canada?
> 
> If not, weekend ended an hour ago.


No, we have Labour Day.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> No, we have Labour Day.


:blink:Labour Day:blink: Why ladat:blink:


----------



## Brutus

Oi, DWB, stop speaking drunk Hawaiian. :laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson

Well played.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> Oi, DWB, stop speaking drunk Hawaiian. :laughing:


Oi, B.:thumbsup: 7:37 here and headed out now as I have no work tomorrow. Working in the high class neighborhood and must respect the Holiday:whistling I did work yesterday to make up for it. Dang been working a lot lately. Been on the decks on this one


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oi, B.:thumbsup: 7:37 here and headed out now as I have no work tomorrow.


Oi arty: Had Jim Bean on sale tonight:thumbup:


----------



## Gus Dering

loneframer said:


> While we're waiting on Nick...:whistling
> 
> My sister dug this out. Round peg, square hole... Guess I fell into the trades pretty early.lol:thumbup:


When are you ever going to learn to set a nail?


----------



## FramingPro

As promised i made some quick videos today to get you guys off my back.
I didn't do much practice so its not the greatest but whatever. The rig axe is ok, i can 2 bang, the 12oz is not my favourite, i just tried a few nails with it and well you judge how good i can use it. I will make a vid with my tibone in a couple of days.
Chris is gonna sign the shmammer too :jester:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V6DEt-18q4&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INSDIB3LD4k&list=HL1378154429
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX8atQLhwVo&list=HL1378154429


















16d galvies into PT SPF


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> As promised i made some quick videos today to get you guys off my back.
> I didn't do much practice so its not the greatest but whatever. The rig axe is ok, i can 2 bang, the 12oz is not my favourite, i just tried a few nails with it and well you judge how good i can use it. I will make a vid with my tibone in a couple of days.
> Chris is gonna sign the shmammer too :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16d galvies into PT SPF


....


----------



## Brutus

Was that a *SWEAR* word I heard there, Pickles?

Nice stuff. Gotta sink them fully, though...


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> Was that a *SWEAR* word I heard there, Pickles?
> 
> Nice stuff. Gotta sink them fully, though...


No, its a common mistake my parents make. What i said was fuq, its pronounced the same as **** but its a different word. Like pair and pear. 

I just made these quick.


----------



## Inner10

FramingPro said:


> No, its a common mistake my parents make. What i said was fuq, its pronounced the same as **** but its a different word. Like pair and pear.
> 
> I just made these quick.


Nicely done!

Who's next in line? I know John is hurting for them but I'd be happy to volunteer to act as a stepping stone. Should save you a few bucks shipping to Ottawa instead of all the way out west.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pro that was nice. I'd make funn of you but I can't even make a u-tube thingy:blink: I'd say you hack away at all day and get back to us tonight with a new and improved video:thumbsup: You look you could be dangerous with the framing ax:jester:


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Pro that was nice. I'd make funn of you but I can't even make a u-tube thingy:blink: I'd say you hack away at all day and get back to us tonight with a new and improved video:thumbsup: You look you could be dangerous with the framing ax:jester:


Ok ill make a new an improved vid sometime in the next few days (but actually):jester:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> What i said was fuq, its pronounced the same as **** but its a different word.


Bro:blink: I believed you on the fuq:no: so I googled it to see what it meant  *Do Not Google It*


----------



## donerightwyo

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Bro:blink: I believed you on the fuq:no: so I googled it to see what it meant  *Do Not Google It*


All I see is that it means "Frequently unasked question". :blink:


----------



## Kent Whitten

Not bad with the axe. Almost got it in two swings. Need to get up off the damn ground though, then you can really bang them in.


----------



## JT Wood

Inner10 said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Who's next in line? I know John is hurting for them but I'd be happy to volunteer to act as a stepping stone. Should save you a few bucks shipping to Ottawa instead of all the way out west.


I'm not in a panic.


----------



## Diamond D.

Good show, Pro.

Glad to see you got out of the habit of hitting the board first, before setting the nail.

I also, just love the ring comming from the rig axe.

D.


----------



## Ninjaframer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Bro:blink: I believed you on the fuq:no: so I googled it to see what it meant  Do Not Google It


I should have listened- now my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Dustincoc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Bro:blink: I believed you on the fuq:no: so I googled it to see what it meant  *Do Not Google It*





Ninjaframer said:


> I should have listened- now my eyes are bleeding.


I use DuckDuckGo for questionable searches. It doesn't display any pictures so you can find meanings without bleeding eyes.


----------



## loneframer

Bump.:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## FlyFishRI

But it has only been two weeks! I figured it would take at least a month or two for him to get them out.


----------



## Brutus

I had them for like 3 days?!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Brutus said:


> I had them for like 3 days?!


Dispicable. ....


----------



## thehockeydman

Vegas oddsmakers need to makes some odds as to when this new video is going to come out. That way, we can keep ourselves entertained by betting against each other on when FramingPro will unleash his new-found hammer skills on the world.

I'm putting my money on September 26.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

thehockeydman said:


> Vegas oddsmakers need to makes some odds as to when this new video is going to come out. That way, we can keep ourselves entertained by betting against each other on when FramingPro will unleash his new-found hammer skills on the world. I'm putting my money on September 26.


I would go for October 15


----------



## FramingPro

No, tomorrow i have a whole lot of nothing planned so i will make a video. My final stand, and then... who am i sending it to?


----------



## jlsconstruction

FramingPro said:


> No, tomorrow i have a whole lot of nothing planned so i will make a video. My final stand, and then... who am i sending it to?


John, or inner


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Now let's see you do it with one swing.


----------



## JT Wood

jlsconstruction said:


> John, or inner


Might as well send them to inner since he's so close.


I wanna see him 2 bang with his side cutters too


Is anyone else in the centre of the universe (gta) wanting a go?


----------



## Inner10

JT Wood said:


> Might as well send them to inner since he's so close.
> 
> I wanna see him 2 bang with his side cutters too
> 
> Is anyone else in the centre of the universe (gta) wanting a go?


I'll pm my address now.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Man, I was up all night and took the day out of work in anticipation.


----------



## thehockeydman

FlyFishRI said:


> Man, I was up all night and took the day out of work in anticipation.


You might as well get in on this bet then. Odds are pretty good right now. Just between me and StuntCarpenter at the moment :thumbup:.


----------



## FramingPro

Got a little wrapped up.. was not expecting to work till 5 yesterday. This week is gonna be busy so place your bets


----------



## knucklehead

There is more to framing than driving nails. Most anybody can swing a hammer.


----------



## shanekw1

knucklehead said:


> There is more to framing than driving nails. Most anybody can swing a hammer.


Did you see some of the entries in the nailing contest?




















:laughing:


----------



## FlyFishRI

Maybe Chris can start docking his pay for every day he has the hammers. Then we can buy circus peanuts and Swedish fish for when we get to watch the next person sink some spikes.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Bump


----------



## Inner10

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Bump


I sent him my address weeks ago...I hope he didn't send it back to Ohio...


----------



## jlsconstruction

:drink: :drink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Inner10 said:


> I sent him my address weeks ago...I hope he didn't send it back to Ohio...


He did.. Nobody will ever see them again.. :lol:


----------



## loneframer

knucklehead said:


> There is more to framing than driving nails. Most anybody can swing a hammer.


True, but there is more to driving nails than swinging a hammer too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus

knucklehead said:


> There is more to framing than driving nails. Most anybody can swing a hammer.


Come to Habitat for Humanity with me someday.

these big, jock boys who think they are tough chit cant swing a hammer to save their life. The 20-30 female crowd can't do jack. 

It's the 40+ year old women that get things done. 

I love pointing out to these guys that look like their on steroids that their elder, female coworkers are out working them. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

Nick send me the damn hammers!


----------



## FlyFishRI

I guess the other free stuff members have given him just isn't enough.


----------



## FramingPro

Hey, i have been soooo busy, tomorrow i will absolutely make the vid, package them and send em to inner Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## overanalyze

Hey Nick...we get it....we are all busy...one thing you'll learn along the way..prioritize what's important...and come on...what's more important than showing all of us what you got? Plus you don't want to have them longer than Matt....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Hey, i have been soooo busy, tomorrow i will absolutely make the vid, package them and send em to inner Monday or Tuesday.


Yea Yea Yea I worked today too and it was hotter than he!! our here:sad:
The Humidity was through the roof,,


----------



## Cole82

FramingPro said:


> Hey, i have been soooo busy, tomorrow i will absolutely make the vid, package them and send em to inner Monday or Tuesday.


How ever busy you think you are right now. It's half as busy as a business owner.


----------



## Inner10

Cole82 said:


> How ever busy you think you are right now. It's half as busy as a business owner.


I don't know about that necessarily...but no matter how busy you are there is no excuse for delaying the hammer shipment.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Inner10 said:


> I don't know about that necessarily...but no matter how busy you are there is no excuse for delaying the hammer shipment.


Seriously what kind of ruffian would do such a thing..


----------



## Inner10

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Seriously what kind of ruffian would do such a thing..


Thanks to you I can rag hard on everyone so long as I ship em out before 8 months.

...I may also throw in a company shirt.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Inner10 said:


> Thanks to you I can rag hard on everyone so long as I ship em out before 8 months.
> 
> ...I may also throw in a company shirt.


Nobody wants that stretched out sweaty beer stained pile of threads you call a company shirt..


----------



## Inner10

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nobody wants that stretched out sweaty beer stained pile of threads you call a company shirt..


They are UA Tactical Heat Gear with a heat pressed logo on the right sleeve.

I even have one in a women's medium for yourself...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Inner10 said:


> They are UA Tactical Heat Gear with a heat pressed logo on the right sleeve.
> 
> I even have one in a women's medium for yourself...


In that case ill take two..


----------



## Inner10

ohiohomedoctor said:


> In that case ill take two..


I've got some old cotton screen printed T's covered in coffee and booze with massive yellow pit stains saved just for you. :thumbup:


----------



## JT Wood

I'm down in Spokane for the weekend. 

I just bought a spankin new tibone for $225 


That's a full $100 less than home. :blink:


----------



## FramingPro

Cole82 said:


> How ever busy you think you are right now. It's half as busy as a business owner.


75 hours for the last 3 weeks?


----------



## FramingPro

I just can't do it, I'm not gonna make another vid, pack em up and send them along. Here is the scene right now... Too many bent nails, my title as a framer will probably be revoked but that's ok


----------



## Inner10

FramingPro said:


> I just can't do it, I'm not gonna make another vid, pack em up and send them along. Here is the scene right now... Too many bent nails, my title as a framer will probably be revoked but that's ok


That a boy, send me my toys!

My helper's last day is next Monday if i get them any later I'll need to use a tripod!


----------



## donerightwyo

Inner10 said:


> Got em sitting in front of me, I figured i'd stay quiet and hold them for 8 months. :laughing:


I thought your were being sarcastic:no::laughing:


----------



## Inner10

donerightwyo said:


> I thought your were being sarcastic:no::laughing:


Is it 8 months yet?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Inner10 said:


> Got em sitting in front of me, I figured i'd stay quiet and hold them for 8 months. :laughing:


I have never been quite...


----------



## FlyFishRI

I am such an idiot. I keep coming back in here thinking there may be a video.


----------



## donerightwyo

JT, you get them hammers yet?:whistling


----------



## Inner10

donerightwyo said:


> JT, you get them hammers yet?:whistling


Working on it!


----------



## Deckhead

I vote we change this thread title to brotherhood of the procrastinating carpenters (4 going the mail box).


----------



## donerightwyo

Inner10 said:


> Working on it!


I believe you.:no::laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo

I feel bad for the guys that read thru 29 pages to watch 4 videos.:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Can I be after john, if there isn't like 20 people in line first


----------



## pibe

donerightwyo said:


> I feel bad for the guys that read thru 29 pages to watch 4 videos.:laughing:


Just read through it all just now :laughing: It was an interesting/enjoyable 29 pages hah


----------



## donerightwyo

I actually just read through most of it again to. Hard to believe its been a whole year already.

If JLS has to wait for twenty others he should probably have it forwarded to the nursing home:jester:


----------



## Inner10

Uploading as we speak, prepare to watch a guy hit every square inch of wood around a nail leaving it unscathed.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Stayed home from work just to see this. Can't wait!


----------



## Inner10




----------



## Inner10

Someone embed that for me I'm still on mobile on site.


----------



## JT Wood

Inner10 said:


> Someone embed that for me I'm still on mobile on site.


It says the video is private


----------



## asevereid

JT Wood said:


> It says the video is private


Got the same problem on the mobile site.


----------



## FlyFishRI

It's that bad huh?


----------



## Inner10

JT Wood said:


> It says the video is private


Fixed sorry guys...and yes it's that bad.


----------



## jlsconstruction

See nick, you aren't so bad.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

9 bangs with the trim hammer. 7 bangs with the framing ax. Over 20 shots with the wire cutters:blink::clap::blink:


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 9 bangs with the trim hammer. 7 bangs with the framing ax. Over 20 shots with the wire cutters:blink::clap::blink:


Hey now that was unedited and unrehersed...unlike Lones...


----------



## Gus Dering

I have to admit, I laughed out loud. 

A for effort though :laughing:


----------



## Diamond D.

Well worth the wait. 

D.

P.S. Especially, the lineman's pliers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10

Gus Dering said:


> I have to admit, I laughed out loud.
> 
> A for effort though :laughing:


Minus 11 degrees today, frozen wood makes you miss the nails more LoL.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Deckhead said:


> I vote we change this thread title to brotherhood of the procrastinating carpenters (4 going the mail box).


Considering the trash-talking to hammering ratio, how about "Housewives of C.T.".


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 9 bangs with the trim hammer. 7 bangs with the framing ax. Over 20 shots with the wire cutters:blink::clap::blink:


Spirals into dried wood with lineman's pliers, 20 shots is good.


----------



## Inner10

I'll ship spiral nails with the hammers and you guys can compare.


----------



## Diamond D.

Inner10 said:


> I'll ship spiral nails with the hammers and you guys can compare.


Don't forget to throw in the lineman's pliers for a true comparison. :laughing:

D.


----------



## Warren

I feel soooo much better about my video now.


----------



## Gus Dering

Warren said:


> I feel soooo much better about my video now.


Makes me want to make yet another one. I gotta give my boy Spielberg a call.


----------



## Warren

Gus Dering said:


> Makes me want to make yet another one. I gotta give my boy Spielberg a call.


Gus:

If your serious about making one, I have written a really funny one. I intended to shoot it, but I just couldn't find the time. It was a hammer training video patterned after the first Rocky movie.


----------



## donerightwyo

Awesome!:thumbup:



I think the carpenters are gonna be pissed someone cut their 2x10 in half and let there kid pound a bunch of nails in it.


----------



## hdavis

donerightwyo said:


> Awesome!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the carpenters are gonna be pissed someone cut their 2x10 in half and let there kid pound a bunch of dents in it.


fixed it


----------



## Gus Dering

Warren said:


> Gus: If your serious about making one, I have written a really funny one. I intended to shoot it, but I just couldn't find the time. It was a hammer training video patterned after the first Rocky movie.


Do I end up yelling "Cut me Mick, cut me"?


----------



## Warren

Gus Dering said:


> Do I end up yelling "Cut me Mick, cut me"?


I never got that far into it. Here is a rough draft of an early scene. Need to cue up some theme music (Gonna Fly Now!!!)

http://youtu.be/Q1O0-K8uoNg


----------



## jlsconstruction

donerightwyo said:


> Awesome!:thumbup:
> 
> I think the carpenters are gonna be pissed someone cut their 2x10 in half and let there kid pound a bunch of nails in it.


And nailed it to the floor :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering

Warren said:


> I never got that far into it. Here is a rough draft of an early scene. Need to cue up some theme music (Gonna Fly Now!!!) http://youtu.be/Q1O0-K8uoNg


Yeah, I'll wait till you find the time


----------



## Kent Whitten

That was ****ing epic Inner :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood

I said, you gotta gimme a couple weeks. :thumbsup:


I'll be on walls next week so I will make a video then.


Where we going with them next?


----------



## jlsconstruction

JT Wood said:


> I said, you gotta gimme a couple weeks. :thumbsup: I'll be on walls next week so I will make a video then. Where we going with them next?


I think Texas


----------



## FlyFishRI

Damn, no South American members?


----------



## JT Wood

I'm thinking British Columbia...?


----------



## Inner10

We need a volunteer.


----------



## JT Wood

Shane or aseverid?


----------



## FlyFishRI

If it comes back to the lower 48 at some point, I want in. I think there was someone from MA as well.


----------



## JT Wood

FlyFishRI said:


> If it comes back to the lower 48 at some point, I want in. I think there was someone from MA as well.


It will definitely go south again, It just doesn't make sense to ship it to Texas when it's way up here


----------



## jlsconstruction

JT Wood said:


> It will definitely go south again, It just doesn't make sense to ship it to Texas when it's way up here


When ever it's by ny I'll take it


----------



## apzimmermann

I second the ny idea. I'd love to make a swing comparison.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Where are they and where are the videos!?


----------



## thehockeydman

I hereby propose a method of speeding up the video production rates here at CT:

Any user who takes what is deemed by the members of this forum as, "Too ing long to make a video!!!" will be penalized by having to incorporate an additional feat into their videos.

The guilty party will be required to consecutively sink 3 16d nails….. blindfolded. While swinging the rig ax. There is no maximum allowed swings of the hammer. However…... only one tap to set the nail is permitted. 

Don't miss :jester:.


----------



## FlyFishRI

And they have to start the nail, with the blade.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FlyFishRI said:


> And they have to start the nail, with the blade.


And hold it with their teeth:laughing:


----------



## FlyFishRI

I was thinking 5 business days is allowed from date received to date shipped, after that there is a $1 fee per day, including weekends. The funds can go towards a Ti-Bone to pass around.

If this is voted in, I also propose we audit past participants for the days, or weeks they kept the hammers over the 5 days.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I think you should be lucky they keep moving on.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Ex Post Facto, maaaaan.

Send them to somewhere in Westchester. Everybody from Upstate, NYC, and Jersey can have a hammer party. Nails on me.


----------



## jlsconstruction

FlyFishRI said:


> I was thinking 5 business days is allowed from date received to date shipped, after that there is a $1 fee per day, including weekends. The funds can go towards a Ti-Bone to pass around. If this is voted in, I also propose we audit past participants for the days, or weeks they kept the hammers over the 5 days.


I offered to buy a tibone for the mix, and no one wanted to pay for the extra shipping


----------



## FlyFishRI

jlsconstruction said:


> I offered to buy a tibone for the mix, and no one wanted to pay for the extra shipping


You could always just send me one to borrow before I commit to dropping the coin on one. I saw that you got a shiny new one. :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood

FlyFishRI said:


> I was thinking 5 business days is allowed from date received to date shipped, after that there is a $1 fee per day, including weekends. The funds can go towards a Ti-Bone to pass around.
> 
> If this is voted in, I also propose we audit past participants for the days, or weeks they kept the hammers over the 5 days.




Good luck with that.

I will be shooting a video next week and shipping it then as well. Sorry about that guys. I was short handed for a couple of weeks, and it has been brutal cold too. I just didn't get around to it.


----------



## Inner10

JT Wood said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> I will be shooting a video next week and shipping it then as well. Sorry about that guys. I was short handed for a couple of weeks, and it has been brutal cold too. I just didn't get around to it.


Contractors are the best at making up excuses. :laughing:


----------



## kiteman

JT Wood said:


> Good luck with that. I will be shooting a video next week and shipping it then as well. Sorry about that guys. I was short handed for a couple of weeks, and it has been brutal cold too. I just didn't get around to it.


Here ya go.


----------



## jlsconstruction

kiteman said:


> Here ya go.


I have one of those


----------



## JT Wood

jlsconstruction said:


> I have one of those


I don't know what that is


----------



## jlsconstruction

JT Wood said:


> I don't know what that is


A tuit that is round, or around to it


----------



## JT Wood

Ok, so today I shot some video.

Hammer 1. 
My personal hammer. A tibone 15oz. After several years, it just feels right. I won't be switching anytime soon. I can consistently 
sink a nail in 3 easy swings. Occasionally if I get in the zone I can 2 bang with it, but I have better success with an easy fluid swing. Which to me is a fair trade off for carrying around one of the lightest framing hammers out there. I never ever get a sore elbow, and it still can knock headers into place, or remove braces etc.

Hammer 2.
The poly handle 12oz stiletto. I have to say, I can easily sink a nail in 3 easy swings too. It feels very light, but still works good.

My biggest complaint was the striking surface was a convex shape, (like a dome) which is counter intuitive for a framing hammer. The face was also smooth. Over all, I would still choose this hammer over an estwing or dewalt POS any day of the week. I liked it, just not as much as the Ti-bone.

Hammer 3.

The Rig axe. I have to say this was the funnest hammer to use. I can 2 bang nails fairly easy with it. It feels good in the hands, although I prefer a hatchet handle. If I had to laminate headers or beams by hand, this would be my choice. But other than that, it is too heavy.

On a normal day, I probably hand drive 75 nails or less. So to me the extra weight is not worth the extra driving power.

You will notice, I was using a shiny rig axe, When I was taking a few practice swings, the head on Kents hammer flew off. :laughing:The weather is so dry here, so rather than risk flinging an axe head out the window again, I got my own rig axe out of the trailer. I Have to say, It's obvious that Kents hammer has seen a lot of use, the handle has a nice worn in feeling. 

All in all, I had fun, and I am glad to be able to participate in this cool project with several of the people that I really respect in this industry:thumbsup:


Intro video




Tibone Video




Poly Handle 12OZ




Rig Axe


----------



## asevereid

Nice job JT, finally got a vid up. So... where they off to next boys?


----------



## Kent Whitten

I've never had the head fly off before :whistling:

Put a little water in a bucket and stick the top part of the head in. This will soak up and swell the part holding the head on. 

Glad you liked it.


----------



## Resta

Very good fit = cap with eyeglasses


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

asevereid said:


> Nice job JT, finally got a vid up. So... where they off to next boys?


They are with me now


----------



## Diamond D.

It's been awfully quiet over here lately!
Any movement?

D.


----------



## Boomerjosh

Sometimes I wish it was socially acceptable to carry my stilleto in public and everywhere I go.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Boomerjosh said:


> Sometimes I wish it was socially acceptable to carry my stilleto in public and everywhere I go.











I keep one in my truck, with my shotgun


----------



## Boomerjosh

jlsconstruction said:


> I keep one in my truck, with my shotgun


I'm pretty sure I could mess someone up with my stilleto if I had to, at work we always joke about hammer and cats paw fights


----------



## asevereid

Boomerjosh said:


> I'm pretty sure I could mess someone up with my stilleto if I had to, at work we always joke about hammer and cats paw fights


One does not talk about Stilleto fight club.


----------



## Cole82

Where are they now?


----------



## Dustincoc

Cole82 said:


> Where are they now?


Stunt Carpenter said he had them back on Jan 19th.


----------



## Jaws

JT, what kind of grip tape is that, hoss? Hockey tape?


----------



## JT Wood

Jaws said:


> JT, what kind of grip tape is that, hoss? Hockey tape?


Yeah, I just wrapped it like a hockey stick, with the little twisted piece in there to form ridges for my fingers to sit in.


It works great, especially since half the year we have to wear gloves


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Wow...this thing is still going around?!


----------



## kiteman

A&E Exteriors said:


> Wow...this thing is still going around?!


Apparently, not so much.


----------



## donerightwyo

Holy crap Stunt, a video already


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Ya my bad. The weathers been crap up here for a while so I haven't been motivated to do much after work. I'll have it up in the next few days.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Ok here we go. Sorry for the delay. They hammers are off to C2 projects 
http://youtu.be/bTSrtxxJzOo


----------



## Cole82

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Ok here we go. Sorry for the delay. They hammers are off to C2 projects
> http://youtu.be/bTSrtxxJzOo


You can swing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten

You didn't use mine :sad:


----------



## Inner10

Kent Whitten said:


> You didn't use mine :sad:


John said the head was getting loose.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Inner10 said:


> John said the head was getting loose.


I thought I mentioned that. I didn't want to risk breaking it. We don't have much humidity here so the head is lose.


----------



## JT Wood

Inner10 said:


> John said the head was getting loose.


yeah, I don't know if I mentioned. The head actually flew out the window when I was doing a trial run :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

JT Wood said:


> yeah, I don't know if I mentioned. The head actually flew out the window when I was doing a trial run :laughing:


It's probably my fault, I pulled a few nails with it when it was -20.


----------



## C2projects

Hey, nice belt!! Pretty good swinging too.


----------



## Morning Wood

Soak it in a bucket of water before you use it. Head will be nice and tight.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

C2projects said:


> Hey, nice belt!! Pretty good swinging too.


Lol brand new first time using it for anything but you already knew that


----------



## Kent Whitten

Morning Wood said:


> Soak it in a bucket of water before you use it. Head will be nice and tight.


Yes, this. Just a little bit of water in a bucket and just set the end grain part of the head in the water. It will soak it right up and swell the wood. May not last forever, but it will do the trick.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Kent Whitten said:


> You didn't use mine :sad:


Thought I would add I did try a few swings with your hammer. There is a crazy amount of the handle that is worn away. So much so that it felt funny trying to hold it with my left as it was worn for a right hand


----------



## donerightwyo

It's about 'n time good job though:thumbup:


----------



## JT Wood

Morning Wood said:


> Soak it in a bucket of water before you use it. Head will be nice and tight.



Our buckets of water are still frozen :laughing:


pfff, global warming


----------



## jlsconstruction

JT Wood said:


> Our buckets of water are still frozen :laughing: pfff, global warming


It hit 82°f here today. They are calling for snow next week


----------



## mbryan

jlsconstruction said:


> It hit 82°f here today. They are calling for snow next week


Haha, 75 yesterday and blizzard in some areas today....


----------



## C2projects

So I have the hammers. I meant to make a video this week but got caught up getting ready to leave on vacation. I'll get one up shortly after I get back. Who wants it next? Pm me.


----------



## jlsconstruction

C2projects said:


> So I have the hammers. I meant to make a video this week but got caught up getting ready to leave on vacation. I'll get one up shortly after I get back. Who wants it next? Pm me.


Me!


----------



## C2projects

Sounds good send me your address and I'll ship them your way in a couple weeks


----------



## donerightwyo

:whistling


----------



## Resta

:wallbash: or :bangin:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Still waiting


----------



## C2projects

yeah sorry guys I feel like a bit of a dirtbag. I'm in a real busy season in life. Wife and I found out we are having a baby, we are in the middle of building our first house. I'm hoping to get it done this week. Again, my apologies.


----------



## pappagor

C2projects said:


> yeah sorry guys I feel like a bit of a dirtbag. I'm in a real busy season in life. Wife and I found out we are having a baby, we are in the middle of building our first house. I'm hoping to get it done this week. Again, my apologies.


good luck i know the fun that is ahead for you my 2 daughter was married june 8 last year number 1 is novmber 22 this year number 3 still on the look out :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

C2projects said:


> yeah sorry guys I feel like a bit of a dirtbag. I'm in a real busy season in life. Wife and I found out we are having a baby, we are in the middle of building our first house. I'm hoping to get it done this week. Again, my apologies.


Brotherhood of the million excuses.

This thread really cements the fact that all contractors are procrastinators that can't stick to a time line to save their lives.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Congratulations on the baby Curtis


----------



## donerightwyo

It's just the Canadians and that guy from ohio.


----------



## Youngin'

donerightwyo said:


> It's just the Canadians and that guy from ohio.


Shipping via dog sled always takes a while.


----------



## Inner10

donerightwyo said:


> It's just the Canadians and that guy from ohio.


If clients want a good idea of the quality of service they will get from our companies they can just read this thread and see who can dream up the best excuses. :laughing:


----------



## C2projects

Alright. Here's my video http://youtu.be/iaHqH7D_LPQ


I forgot to mention that I was using 3" common nails. I'll be sending it to jlsconstruction.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

C2projects said:


> Alright. Here's my video http://youtu.be/iaHqH7D_LPQ
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that I was using 3" common nails. I'll be sending it to jlsconstruction.


Nice video!:thumbsup: Are you hungry:blink: Looks like you could use a double cheese burger:whistling
That15oz. T-Bone goes on sale over here a hundred bucks.


----------



## C2projects

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nice video!:thumbsup: Are you hungry:blink: Looks like you could use a double cheese burger:whistling That15oz. T-Bone goes on sale over here a hundred bucks.


Yeah I thought I was looking a little slim. I think with someone people the camera adds 10 lbs for me I lose 10.


----------



## loneframer

C2projects said:


> Yeah I thought I was looking a little slim. I think with someone people the camera adds 10 lbs for me I lose 10.


Camera adds about 40 to me.:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction

I can't wait


----------



## overanalyze

Great video! They all seemed pretty close.


----------



## hdavis

I can see changing swings takes some getting used to. Awesome!


----------



## Warren

What is up with that nail/transfer technique?


----------



## PCI

You can be next


----------



## loneframer

Wow, it's been a while! So, who has the hammers and where is the video?:whistling


----------



## Okiecontractor

loneframer said:


> Wow, it's been a while! So, who has the hammers and where is the video?:whistling


And when are they coming to Oklahoma?!


----------



## jlsconstruction

Umm I'm not sure who has them. Cough cough!

Who was I supposed to send them to


----------



## Okiecontractor

I guess they S in JLS stands for Stingy? Hahaha


----------



## PCI

I'm still waiting for them


----------



## jlsconstruction

PCI said:


> I'm still waiting for them


Pm me your address again.


Sorry guys I totally forgot to send them


----------



## jlsconstruction

Okiecontractor said:


> I guess they S in JLS stands for Stingy? Hahaha



Jls

Just a little stingy


----------



## donerightwyo

PCI said:


> I'm still waiting for them


You get them yet.


----------



## PCI

Nothing yet


----------



## Inner10

OHD and JLS, the deadbeats of CT.:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Sorry guys. They will be shipped today.


----------



## shanewreckd

Subscribing for the story and the videos :thumbup: I can think of a few sites I've worked that would have disapproved of Kent's rig ax...


----------



## donerightwyo

Sooooooooo.....are they in the mail?:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction

Yes


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

You silly kids and your hammers...


----------



## griz

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You silly kids and your hammers...



Like you're a FOG....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

He's got to have them by now


----------



## PCI

Picked them up today! Thanks my brother!


----------



## jlsconstruction

So when do we get to see the video


----------



## Inner10

Did we set a new record for procrastinating?


----------



## PCI

As soon as I get some time and my videographer ready


----------



## donerightwyo

Get up off his back about it, it's only been two months.:jester:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I want on the list, what has shipping been running?


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> I want on the list, what has shipping been running?


On average, $3.50 a month:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

a&e exteriors said:


> i want on the list, what has shipping been running?



$20


----------



## Youngin'

So....do we have a video yet....?


----------



## hdavis

Youngin' said:


> So....do we have a video yet....?


I don't see one.:whistling


----------



## Youngin'

PCI...you gonna do something with those hammers or what..?


----------



## PCI

I'll see if I can make it happen this weekend


----------



## kixnbux

Interesting read on here! I'm considering adding a stiletto to my tools too. If they're ever in the Oklahoma area I'd be happy to give Em a swing with not over a week turnaround time 😉


----------



## Youngin'

PCI said:


> I'll see if I can make it happen this weekend


Did it happen?


----------



## kixnbux

Youngin' said:


> Did it happen?



One can only dream 😂😂


----------



## Warren

Even in a kidnapping, the kidnappers will at least send out a picture of the captive. It has been a long time since we have seen any pictures of the missing hammers.

I fear the worst.


----------



## Inner10

Warren said:


> Even in a kidnapping, the kidnappers will at least send out a picture of the captive. It has been a long time since we have seen any pictures of the missing hammers.
> 
> I fear the worst.


It's the Ohio incident all over again.


----------



## PCI

Proof of life


----------



## PCI

Where are they off to next? I will try to upload video tomorrow.


----------



## Youngin'

I think Designed2Fail has dibs on them next.

Mind you that was last July though...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I'll take them


----------



## Youngin'

This is getting awkward.


----------



## Easy Gibson

I kind of want in on this just to show you all how fast I can mail something.


----------



## kiteman

Easy Gibson said:


> I kind of want in on this just to show you all how fast I can mail something.



To bad it's supposed to be about how fast you can NAIL something. 



And get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Easy Gibson

kiteman said:


> And get your mind out of the gutter.


Whoa, that was some Minority Report stuff right there.


How'd he know...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

No hammers yet


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> No hammers yet


What dead beat contractor has them now? You idiots didn't send them back to Ohio did you?


----------



## PCI

I'll get them off Thursday morning. Promise.


----------



## hdavis

Inner10 said:


> What dead beat contractor has them now? You idiots didn't send them back to Ohio did you?


Just be thankful you didn't send your pliers along.


----------



## JT Wood

The plier thing was my favorite one


----------



## Calidecks

Is been so long since I've used a hammer for nails I'm afraid to try it.


----------



## donerightwyo

Should of had them hammers by now.


----------



## Inner10

Maybe we should get another hammer on the move, contractors can't be trusted.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

donerightwyo said:


> Should of had them hammers by now.


Still don't have them, very dissapointed


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I think @PCI should get the "ban hammer" to test out till he sends me the others


----------



## Youngin'

Come on man. Get those damn hammers moved. 

Have some respect, they're meant to be shared.


----------



## asevereid

Ahhh screw it, I'll put the pressure on and throw my name into the ring again... 
Hurry up and get those things out so I can embarrass myself in the Internet.


----------



## PCI

Ok, so I sent you the damn hammers as promised. I was hoping you would get them and I could say "eat ****e" you've got them. 

I didn't put 2 & 2 togrther when I got a letter from the USPS telling me I needed to come to town to get a package. I wasn't expecting one so I blew it off until today. 

My daughter called me with s msg that I had to meet with a USPS Postal inspector. 

Long story short, I wrapped the hammers in an ammo box. Bad idea. USPS held the package until I picked it up. 

It's now in a kerdi box and going USPS tomorrow am.

sorry, kind of.


----------



## hdavis

Shipping ammo boxes is illegal now? UPS is sounding better by the day.


----------



## donerightwyo

PCI said:


> Ok, so I sent you the damn hammers as promised. I was hoping you would get them and I could say "eat ****e" you've got them.
> 
> I didn't put 2 & 2 togrther when I got a letter from the USPS telling me I needed to come to town to get a package. I wasn't expecting one so I blew it off until today.
> 
> My daughter called me with s msg that I had to meet with a USPS Postal inspector.
> 
> Long story short, I wrapped the hammers in an ammo box. Bad idea. USPS held the package until I picked it up.
> 
> It's now in a kerdi box and going USPS tomorrow am.
> 
> sorry, kind of.


I think its funny you're bitter that we are riding your ass about it after you have had the hammers for 13 months.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## kiteman

donerightwyo said:


> I think its funny you're bitter that we are riding your ass about it after you have had the hammers for 13 months.:laughing::laughing:



How long you think till the video comes out?


----------



## donerightwyo

:laughing::laughing::laughing: Damn, he didn't have time to make a video, Vinyl should refuse shipment on the hammers so he can have them back for a little while to get that done.:clap::clap:


----------



## hrdwrkr

i love using my vaughn california hammer...currently driving 16s with 3 hits


----------



## donerightwyo

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WWJQx9Ec9Qs

From the first post in this thread, Lone's a badass:thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Lone's videos simply go to show it's more about the man than the hammer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10

You know, on this forum we wax ecstatic about the relationship between homeowners and contractors. Typically blaming homeowners for our troubles and how they give contractors a bad reputation for not understanding the industry and such...

Well...each person here had a task which would take about 30 minutes and cost 20 dollars. Pound a few nails, ship off the hammers. We probably averaged a month per person for a job that could have been turned around in 3-5 days (depending on shipping method). 

Now that sound pretty miserable as a whole...looking at that statistic I'd say contractors are a bunch of useless tits...but when one guy has them for 8 months and another for 13 one quickly realizes that it only takes a few rotton apples to spoil the whole basket.

And the excuses are just classic.:laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson

Whoa, we can say tits!?


----------



## Diamond D.

Hmmm, OK... Maybe the list has gotten shorter.






D.


----------



## m1911

diamond d. said:


> hmmm, ok... Maybe the list has gotten shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d.


rip


----------



## PCI

They should arrive on Thursday


----------



## 1985gt

Rereading this thread is pretty amazing.

3 years and almost 5 whole videos! Congratulations guys!:laughing:


----------



## kiteman

You know, you could make your own videos with your own hammers and post them on here. 

I'm going to do just that pretty soon.


----------



## 1985gt

But with all the Estwing hate in this thread I would get laughed out of it. You know because of my hammer choice, not my nailing abilities. :whistling


----------



## kiteman

Can't be any worse than that wimpyass stiletto they're passing around. I could put a new handle on my old axe for this.


----------



## 1985gt

I wonder what the guys would say if I asked one if them to video me.

The first thought would be, can this guy even use a hammer any more? :whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

They have arrived! I promise to have a video made by February, posted by April, and sent out by june


----------



## Diamond D.

A&E Exteriors said:


> They have arrived! I promise to have a video made by February, posted by April, and sent out by june


Ah, take your time. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

D.


----------



## kiteman

*Brotherhood Of The Traveling Hammer(2-banging 16s)*

That poor axe has been sitting so long it got rusty.


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> They have arrived! I promise to have a video made by February, posted by April, and sent out by june


Year?:whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

2017


----------



## Cole82

Been about three years since I have seen that hammer....

Kind of surprised it's not broke yet.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I'm shooting video tomorrow


----------



## kiteman

A&E Exteriors said:


> I am going too, I did follow through, then broke my phone, got a new one, and can't upload a video to here from it.



You tube is your friend.


----------



## Youngin'

Try to upload to YouTube, might work better. If it works, post up the link.

I think you can upload off a phone.


----------



## Nick R

Or email it to someone here.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

This thread still sucks.


----------



## griz

Try some older tried and true technology.....


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> Try some older tried and true technology.....


I hate saying this, but that was how we had fun as kids.


----------



## griz

Californiadecks said:


> I hate saying this, but that was how we had fun as kids.


same here....:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10

I think we should all pitch in and send Brutus a trophy, he had a video posted and sent them out in about 2 days!


----------



## Youngin'

Inner10 said:


> I think we should all pitch in and send Brutus a trophy, he had a video posted and sent them out in about 2 days!


Where is that guy anyway?


----------



## Inner10

Youngin' said:


> Where is that guy anyway?


Dunno!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

A&E Exteriors said:


> They have arrived! I promise to have a video made by February, posted by April, and sent out by june


And there, haven't broke my word, was upfront about release date


----------



## Tom Struble

..well..we put up with you when you were nobody..


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NOTHING GOOD would come of me and a beer, kinda like potatoe chips, there is no such thing as me and A beer


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tom Struble said:


> ..well..we put up with you when you were nobody..


I still am nobody, I did however outlast that guy I was PM for lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Why is it Struble always has a knack for calming me down


----------



## Youngin'

A&E Exteriors said:


> Why is it Struble always has a knack for calming me down


Struble must be your spirit animal. :laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson

This is quite a thing we have here.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This is going down in 30 minutes....new video this evening.

You have my word


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Ok fellas, uploading now


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## A&E Exteriors

TimelessQuality said:


> Nice video
> 
> I thought the axe head was so you could sink it in a stud and hang your bags up for lunch


See, now that makes sense to me


----------



## hdavis

I've seen quite a bit of framing that had a wall or ceiling flattened out some, probably with a carpenter's half hatchet. Not pretty, but you don't notice once sheetrock or plaster is on. Strapped ceilings were done this way routinely.


----------



## griz

A&E Exteriors said:


> What is the freaking hatchet heads purpose in life, someone please tell me


In the olden days, when the buggy dropped us off at the job site....

Some piece crews used the Rigging axe to cut spaced sheathing....

It was also used to space the spaced sheathing....


----------



## kiteman

TimelessQuality said:


> :thumbsup:Nice video
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the axe head was so you could sink it in a stud and hang your bags up for lunch



BT, DT! 

Also, the head is 1 1/2" and the blade is 3 1/2". We did a lot of 1x4 spaced sheeting roofs in the 70's and you could use the blade for spacing boards. 

If I bought one now I would get the Vaughan with the fiberglass handle.


----------



## kiteman

griz said:


> It was also used to space the spaced sheathing....



Beat me to it, Griz


----------



## Tinstaafl

A&E Exteriors said:


> So....are we gonna keep this rolling or are we done?? I want a vote!


You still sitting on those things? I was hoping we'd have a few of the newer guys try to strut their stuff.


----------



## heavy_d

I think there's a line up of us who want to have a go. Who's got it


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tinstaafl said:


> You still sitting on those things? I was hoping we'd have a few of the newer guys try to strut their stuff.


I am, they are by my front door


----------



## heavy_d

So are they still by your front door?


----------



## Cole82

Probably back door now. Lol


----------



## heavy_d

Well just ship the hammer out. We won't even make you admit you can't 2 bang. Just quietly ship it to someone and we will forget you had them.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Keep it civil (and clean), guys.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Anyone get a pair of hammers yet?


----------



## asevereid

Nope... Go fish.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I find it dispicable that people cant just mail those dayum hammers out ontime...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

Here we go again lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Destination has changed. They are off to Canada.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Surely to return sometime late 2017..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I find it dispicable that people cant just mail those dayum hammers out ontime...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Didn't you have them for like a year


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

At least. One day Ill post the pics of the shenanigans. Once the right hands get them..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Who's hands are those?


----------



## Easy Gibson

I'll bet the Canadian turns these things around lickity split.


----------



## JT Wood

No. We're bad at it too


----------



## Youngin'

Dog sled postal service is unreliable.


----------



## PCI

Were we suppose to post a video?


----------



## donerightwyo

Soooooooooooooo...............?:whistling


----------



## Easy Gibson

Aww jeeeez, they awr bad at it.


----------



## heavy_d

I think it's in the mail to me, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

It is in the backseat of my truck..


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> It is in the backseat of my truck..


Being a procrastinator is fine...but after you give a big heated speech about how you never lie and you are a man of your word...you gotta ship the hammers to prove that.


----------



## Warren

So,

5 1/2 months and counting. You might be the new record holder. Not sure how long Matt had them, but I think it was less than that.

I felt bad for holding them for a couple weeks.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Warren said:


> So,
> 
> 5 1/2 months and counting. You might be the new record holder. Not sure how long Matt had them, but I think it was less than that.
> 
> I felt bad for holding them for a couple weeks.


Matt had them over a year, PCI had them for 9 months and never even made a video or did a simpler review for that matter. 

I had it on my to do list a couple weeks ago, hence how they made it to the truck and Heavy D messaged me that day wanting them.

Because I like the guy I asked for his address. Didn't realize my inbox was full so I didn't get it till the next day. Then my truck f'd up so I wasn't going anywhere....needed to get a ride to my jobsites. Just fixed that the other day and spent $600 i didnt really have to spend. Now trying to get work caught up. I'll mail them off in a couple days when I finish something and get paid as shipping to Canada is gonna be probably $50 based on the shipping calculators I've looked at.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

And no, I don't feel bad. I'd have felt bad if I lost them or didn't go through the trouble of making 2 videos.


----------



## Warren

Well, I had nothing better to do, so I checked the dates.

PCI is the leader at 8 months
Matt had them for 7 months, but it seemed longer because no one had them for more than a month prior to that.


----------



## Inner10

Contractors can really cook up excuses.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> Contractors can really cook up excuses.


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


>


I wasn't saying you made up the excuses, excuses can be actual things that happen, don't confuse them with lies.

I'm just saying if you really wanted to ship them you would have, you chose to not make it a priority.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> I wasn't saying you made up the excuses, excuses can be actual things that happen, don't confuse them with lies.
> 
> I'm just saying if you really wanted to ship them you would have, you chose to not make it a priority.


Gotcha. The "cook up excuses " threw me off. 

You are correct, shipping hammers is not my priority. Trying to complete job A and catch up job B is


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Gotcha. The "cook up excuses " threw me off.
> 
> You are correct, shipping hammers is not my priority. Trying to complete job A and catch up job B is


Yeah we can see it's not a priority.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Meter's running, Heavy.

Let's see it.


----------



## heavy_d

Well I can't swing an invisible hammer. How's a video of me hanging a sheet of drywall I made yesterday instead.


----------



## Walraven

heavy_d said:


> Well I can't swing an invisible hammer. How's a video of me hanging a sheet of drywall I made yesterday instead.
> 
> https://youtu.be/VdfnlQHoZ3s


You forgot the glue.


----------



## gbruzze1

That's a minute of my life I'll never get back!! 


Gary


----------



## heavy_d

Walraven said:


> You forgot the glue.


I used that invisible glue...


----------



## heavy_d

gbruzze1 said:


> That's a minute of my life I'll never get back!!
> 
> 
> Gary


I know right? That's a whole day I'll never get back, poor blacktop... a life he will never get back. How drywaller cope I will never know. All of em must be alcoholics.


----------



## 91782

heavy_d said:


> Well I can't swing an invisible hammer. How's a video of me hanging a sheet of drywall I made yesterday instead.
> 
> https://youtu.be/VdfnlQHoZ3s


You made a sheet of drywall yesterday?

Pure awesomeness.


----------



## heavy_d

Yeah I even bevelled the edges. I hired some kid with roller skates to roll up and down the edges of the sheet to do it. Imagine my luck finding a kid with roller skates. They are so old school.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Why did you record yourself hanging a sheet of drywall?


----------



## Texas Wax

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why did you record yourself hanging a sheet of drywall?


To show anybody can make it look like hard work?


----------



## heavy_d

Felt like it. Why do you argue on the Internet every day of your life?


----------



## brickhook

A&E Exteriors said:


> Should be there in a week or two


$41.95 to mail the package, and $200 insurance! You better hope the hammers get lost :laughing:


----------



## 91782

heavy_d said:


> Yeah I even bevelled the edges. I hired some kid with roller skates to roll up and down the edges of the sheet to do it. Imagine my luck finding a kid with roller skates. They are so old school.


Ha! The kid is damned good on them skates - that board looks just like store bought.


PITA hanging the stuff by yourself, no matter who made it.


----------



## 91782

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why did you record yourself hanging a sheet of drywall?


Because he was by himself?


----------



## Easy Gibson

So...


----------



## heavy_d

So I have received the hammers!! Stay tuned.


----------



## Easy Gibson

This had better be awesome.


----------



## hdavis

Easy Gibson said:


> So...


Remember to serve no whine until it's time....


----------



## A&E Exteriors

heavy_d said:


> So I have received the hammers!! Stay tuned.


These guys are gonna start bustin' your balls Heavy...


----------



## heavy_d

Not like I've had it for months with nothing to show for it yet.


----------



## TNTRenovate

heavy_d said:


> Not like I've had it for months with nothing to show for it yet.


We shouldn't be looking at months as the precedent. Set a new one. Three weeks is long enough to shoot a video of you banging some nails.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

If you can't do what you are suppose to do, don't ask for the hammers.


----------



## Youngin'

A&E Exteriors said:


> These guys are gonna start bustin' your balls Heavy...


Lol you weren't kidding.


----------



## TNTRenovate

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If you can't do what you are suppose to do, don't ask for the hammers.


If I ever got them, I would shoot the video the same day they arrived and try to get them out that day just to show them how it's done. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I am smart enough to know I don't want them.


----------



## Inner10

TNTSERVICES said:


> If I ever got them, I would shoot the video the same day they arrived and try to get them out that day just to show them how it's done. :laughing:


Send em to TNT...


----------



## TNTRenovate

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am smart enough to know I don't want them.


I am not on the list, nor do I want to be.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Inner10 said:


> Send em to TNT...


I have thought of the video I would shoot. It would be perfection, edited and scored, special effects and the lot. I would bang those nails in one swing. Then I would close with the outtakes and real footage of me bashing my thumb, bending nails and three swinging it.


----------



## heavy_d

I made a video and then realized I was using 12d galvs. Had to go buy a box of 16d. Will upload soon. Don't get your hopes up though.


----------



## Morning Wood

heavy_d said:


> I made a video and then realized I was using 12d galvs. Had to go buy a box of 16d. Will upload soon. Don't get your hopes up though.



You expect us to believe that?!


----------



## Tom Struble

i would use them to hammer in white trim nails..hopefully they are waffle heads:whistling


----------



## heavy_d

I do. I am uploading it to Youtube to appease the masses right now. The wife brought a bottle of vodka and 2 bottles of Cran-Raspberry juice and I am 3 glasses in, so the other video with the 16d nails will get made tomorrow.

Come back in 5 minutes.


----------



## heavy_d

That will have to suffice for now. That's my warmup! :laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo

Good job:thumbup:


----------



## donerightwyo

Every one of these videos is just more proof of what a badass Lone is.


----------



## Brad Gunn

*2 banging 16's*

Thanks for the video, especially the axe framer!

Early morning on the tracts. That sound of 4 guys setting joists up on the plates. You can't try to make it that way, it's just the rhythm of hand nailing. 

Another half hour the crew other side of the street will finally get their hoses rolled out, compressors and nail guns fired up and spoil the whole thing.

Old guys get nostalgic all the time. 
And I'm afraid to go out and try.


----------



## Calidecks

donerightwyo said:


> Every one of these videos is just more proof of what a badass Lone is.
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WWJQx9Ec9Qs


Almost 12,000 views


----------



## Calidecks

Brad Gunn said:


> Thanks for the video, especially the axe framer!
> 
> Early morning on the tracts. That sound of 4 guys setting joists up on the plates. You can't try to make it that way, it's just the rhythm of hand nailing.
> 
> Another half hour the crew other side of the street will finally get their hoses rolled out, compressors and nail guns fired up and spoil the whole thing.
> 
> Old guys get nostalgic all the time.
> And I'm afraid to go out and try.


I loved working on tracts, really miss the nail gun fights across houses. Back then there were no rules, literally!


----------



## Builders Inc.

Just watched all the videos and skimmed the whole thread. All 50 pages? Is everyone still autographing the handles? This is an awesome thread. Who gets it next? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> I loved working on tracts, really miss the nail gun fights across houses. Back then there were no rules, literally!


I wish I could have experienced that era. It sounds like something else. Guys seem to get pretty nostalgic about it.


----------



## Youngin'

EthanB said:


> It takes 6 months to shoot a video of pounding a few nails. That box would take a few decades to make.


It will be a legacy for the future CTers to procrastinate over.


----------



## jlhaslip

Unger.const said:


> Would have been kinda cool if someone built a shoe box size crate to ship them around in. And by the time it's done it would look like and old suitcase with all the stamps from where it's been. But after seeing things delivered today it would be covered with upc stickers half ripped off to not screw up tracking. And delivered to someone's porch with three sides of the crate missing.


It's already too expensive to ship around. 
Imagine what it would cost to ship a box that Leo made.


----------



## Unger.const

jlhaslip said:


> It's already too expensive to ship around.
> Imagine what it would cost to ship a box that Leo made.


You notice I didn't say I would build the box or take the challenge to nail em. That said my opinion counts.......lol


----------



## Texas Wax

Hammer/s received :thumbup:

:whistling Now to start in the list of excuses why I didn't get to even opening the box ...

:laughing:


----------



## asevereid

Texas Wax said:


> Hammer/s received
> :whistling Now to start in the list of excuses why I didn't get to even opening the box ...
> 
> :laughing:


10 days of quarantine... Mandatory for all packages from Canada...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

You can't find your boxcutter


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> You can't find your boxcutter


Ordered another off the web. Went for the cheap shipping.


----------



## Texas Wax

Been busy .... :whistling A&E :laughing: set as priority this weekend, before mowing (and bailing) the lawn, invoicing, estimates and with a wicked infected tooth. that BTW first time this week didn't hurt, until swinging the hammers.

I'll say one thing about the Stilletto Hammer :jester: Got one like it for Christmas when I was like 5 years old. 

It's a hammer, works fine if it works for you ....

For "me" face is too round, too light, hooked butt sucks. The fancy nail starter slot - good for tight places, useless for real use, imho. Vast majority of the pin cushion nails you see in the video was just getting used to the toy hammer.

3 hammers in video. Hatchet, baby toy hammer and 28oz smooth face estwing. Pretty obvious which one I prefer.


----------



## Texas Wax

Who's next?


----------



## heavy_d

Don't everyone volunteer at once...


----------



## Tom Struble

..Cole may want them back


----------



## Texas Wax

Tom Struble said:


> ..Cole may want them back


Asking before sending them home :thumbsup:


----------



## Warren

Despite all the drama.........

I think it is pretty cool that these are still being sent around 3 1/2 years later.


----------



## Westward

If someone wants to send them my way, I'll make a vid of the travelling hammers driving nails into a home being rebuilt after "The Beast" tore through Fort McMurray last spring.

We're in 'full swing' here, if you'll pardon the pun. Might make an interesting stop on the trip.


----------



## B.D.R.

Westward said:


> If someone wants to send them my way, I'll make a vid of the travelling hammers driving nails into a home being rebuilt after "The Beast" tore through Fort McMurray last spring.
> 
> We're in 'full swing' here, if you'll pardon the pun. Might make an interesting stop on the trip.




Too cold for the compressors?
Been there done that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Does Texas wax still have these?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

heavy_d said:


> Does Texas wax still have these?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


If so I believe that makes him the longest holder


----------



## heavy_d

A&E Exteriors said:


> If so I believe that makes him the longest holder


So a day longer than you had them?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Yeah..lol


----------



## PCI

My son just asked me where that ax is, he chopping up some scraps for firewood. Haaaa.


----------



## Easy Gibson

That box shape is too much.

Only thing better would have been a giant cardboard hammer cutout with Christmas wrapping.

Enjoy the soul-stealing hammers.


----------



## Texas Wax

Lettusbee said:


> Got a hammer shaped box today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Easy Gibson said:


> That box shape is too much.
> 
> Only thing better would have been a giant cardboard hammer cutout with Christmas wrapping.
> 
> Enjoy the soul-stealing hammers.


You'd think with the UPS man dropping by daily there'd be a box big enough around my shack. :laughing:

:whistling Contemplated a better hammer form shaped box, briefly.

Enjoy and you didn't swing them without video!


----------



## Lettusbee

That's the thing. I dont know How to put a video on the internet. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Just get the ten year old kid next door to show you how. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer

:whistling


----------



## Lettusbee

Seriously, how do you put a video on CT?


----------



## 91782

loneframer said:


> :whistling


Well I be...


----------



## Calidecks

loneframer said:


> :whistling




.......


Mike.
_______________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Lettusbee said:


> Seriously, how do you put a video on CT?


Upload to YouTube, copy link, paste link at CT


----------



## Inner10

loneframer said:


> :whistling


Sweet jesus...


----------



## Youngin'

loneframer said:


> :whistling


He lives!


----------



## hdavis

May as well show up for a video....

There is a video, isn't there?


----------



## mnld

Youngin' said:


> loneframer said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://img.contractortalk.com/smilies/whistling2.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Whistling2" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> He lives!
Click to expand...

Guess I wasn't the only one that got an email from the distant past about traveling hammers.


----------



## Texas Wax

Lettusbee said:


> Seriously, how do you put a video on CT?





A&E Exteriors said:


> Upload to YouTube, copy link, paste link at CT



Lettusbee what do you need to know beyond that?


----------



## Lettusbee

YouTube was the factor I wasn't aware of.

Dont have a YouTube account. Never done it. 

But with that information I'll get it done. 

Currently en route to Louisiana for a funeral though. 

Will do it upon my return.




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax

Lettusbee said:


> YouTube was the factor I wasn't aware of.
> 
> Dont have a YouTube account. Never done it.
> 
> But with that information I'll get it done.
> 
> Currently en route to Louisiana for a funeral though.
> 
> Will do it upon my return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about the passing,

"en route to Louisiana" stay cool!! I'd tell you to stay dry, but that's :whistling a fools errand in summer there.


----------



## hdavis

???


----------



## A&E Exteriors

The Jumaji hammers of doom strike again....lol


----------



## META

I started out framing with a little 12 oz curved clawed hammer gramps gave me. The guys would laugh at me until I out drove them. But, given a framing hammer aught to be able to easily move and lift walls and take the abuse of pulling nails, I graduated to a Stilleto... which has been my go to framer for years.

Sign me up if the hammers are still traveling.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

hdavis said:


> ???



Struggling with stage fright.


----------

